# Un po' di speranza



## melania (20 Giugno 2011)

Buonasera,
mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io  posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire,  e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
Non vi posso dire che ho dimenticato. Mentirei, e anzi ogni volta che torno con la memoria a quei giorni, alle bugie e all’inferno che ho passato, ancora piango. Però ora so che l’amore deve essere coltivato, dimostrato e anche dichiarato sempre: è molto importante. Quando ho subito il mio lutto, mio marito e soprattutto io, avevamo smesso di farlo, e sapete…non so nemmeno perché! E’ un grave errore. 
L’amore consola, abbraccia…e difende.:sposi:
Auguri a tutti.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Maronn...i fantasmi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
> Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io  posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire,  e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
> Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
> ...


CONCORDO! :up:

Tantissimi auguri anche a te Melania.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
> Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire, e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
> Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
> ...


 
:up:

:amici:


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
> Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io  posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire,  e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
> Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
> ...



Ti ringrazio, dopo quello che hai detto sono molto più ottimista! :rotfl:

Scherzi a parte cara, sono del parere pure io (anzi, ne ho la materiale certezza) che un tradimento si può superare... però non raccontiamoci bugie, molto difficilmente si avrà un rapporto sano e pulito come lo era prima, anzi secondo me è impossibile. 

Poi la consapevolezza della necessità di coltivare l'amore, di non dare nulla per scontato, dell'imprevedibilità degli avvenimenti, dell'esperienza del tradimento.... sono altri discorsi.

Io oggi posso dire di non pensarci praticamente più, ma quelle poche volte che mi torna in mente... brucia ancora. E mi dico: Fabio, affari tuoi, tu non hai saputo darci un taglio... e finisce lì di solito.

Sono un disilluso dell'amore e cosa ben più grave, ancora non ho trovato nessuno in grado di farmi pensare il contrario.

Insomma, potessi fare a meno della mia esperienza, la regalerei volentieri  a qualcun altro!


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Le unioni sono fatte per andare in crisi, e' solo attraverso la crisi che si puo' calcolare la profondita' e lo spessore dell'unione.

Dobbiamo considerarli incidenti di percorso  .



Personalmente il tradimento mi ha restituito un marito migliore (non che prima fosse sbagliato ma ...).


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, dopo quello che hai detto sono molto più ottimista! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte cara, sono del parere pure io (anzi, ne ho la materiale certezza) che un tradimento si può superare... però non raccontiamoci bugie, molto *difficilmente si avrà un rapporto sano e pulito come lo era prima, anzi secondo me è impossibile*.
> 
> ..........


non concordo

certo, potendo ne avrei fatto a meno

ma il nuovo rapporto penso sia sano e pulito

in parte diverso ma non meno sano e pulito


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non concordo
> 
> certo, potendo ne avrei fatto a meno
> 
> ...


 paradossalmente potremmo anche definirlo più pulito di prima in quanto il dialogo e il percorso per arrivare al nuovo menage si è arricchito di quelle parti un po' nascoste nella routine consueta .
credo che kid ,a differenza tua ,non abbia formattato bene prima di ricominciare veramente.


----------



## melania (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, dopo quello che hai detto sono molto più ottimista! :rotfl:
> 
> Scherzi a parte cara, sono del parere pure io (anzi, ne ho la materiale certezza) che un tradimento si può superare... però non raccontiamoci bugie, molto difficilmente si avrà un rapporto sano e pulito come lo era prima, anzi secondo me è impossibile.
> 
> ...


Ciao Kid,
CERTO! chi non vorrebbe fare a meno della sofferenza, mi pare lapalissiano.
Però non sono d'accordo sul fatto che tu credi che non si possa avere un rapporto sano e pulito...se credessi anch'io questo, non avrei potuto ricominciare.
Il fatto è che quando ti capita una cantonata come quella che abbiamo preso noi, devi giocoforza farti un'analisi...fare un percorso da solo, se riesci, o facendoti aiutare, ma lo DEVI fare. Io so che mio marito voleva me, ma era convinto che fossi io a non volere lui, diciamo che non sapevo fargli capire che l'amavo. Ora ho imparato ad ascoltare di più le sue esigenze, prima era più lui ad ascoltare le mie e a soddisfarle.Non era molto difficile come chiave per il successo, ma io prima non capivo. Mi sono svegliata.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non concordo
> 
> certo, potendo ne avrei fatto a meno
> 
> ...


Mah, io non capisco come si faccia a dimenticare che c'è stato sesso con un'altra persona. Sia chiaro, ognuno può dargli l'importanza che vuole, ma sempre sesso è stato. E in un rapporto "pulito" credo non calzi a pennello. Quella macchia lì è e lì rimarrà. Non c'è Omino Bianco dell'amore che tenga.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, io non capisco come si faccia a dimenticare che c'è stato sesso con un'altra persona. Sia chiaro, ognuno può dargli l'importanza che vuole, ma sempre sesso è stato. E in un rapporto "pulito" credo non calzi a pennello. Quella macchia lì è e lì rimarrà. Non c'è Omino Bianco dell'amore che tenga.


 
non l'ho dimenticato

e come potrei?

come non ho dimenticato tante altre cose del cui ricordo non sentirei la mancanza

ma c'è molto di più in un rapporto come il nostro
che non 4 salti su un materasso

ritenere questi essenziali a scapito di tutto il resto sarebbe da imbecilli 

purchè non risucceda
perchè in tal caso verrebbero a cadere una serie di elementi fondanti


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non l'ho dimenticato
> 
> e come potrei?
> 
> ...



Ti venero quando sei così.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, io non capisco come si faccia a dimenticare che c'è stato sesso con un'altra persona. Sia chiaro, ognuno può dargli l'importanza che vuole, ma sempre sesso è stato. E in un rapporto "pulito" credo non calzi a pennello. Quella macchia lì è e lì rimarrà. Non c'è Omino Bianco dell'amore che tenga.


Concordo...il reset e' impossibile ed il passato inquina inevitabilmente il presente ed il futuro...

solo er gerundio me sa che se salva...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ti venero quando sei così.


l'ultima volta che qualcuno mi ha venerato ...
poco dopo qualcun'altro ha invocato il mio ban


ehmmmm ...

potresti sputarmi pubblicamente in un occhio, tanto per riequilibrare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che qualcuno mi ha venerato ...
> poco dopo qualcun'altro ha invocato il mio ban
> 
> 
> ...


ti sputo io se vuoi

ti vomito pure addosso, visto che sono tamarra!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che qualcuno mi ha venerato ...
> poco dopo qualcun'altro ha invocato il mio ban
> 
> 
> ...



Uhm... vediamo... frugo nella mia cattiveria nascosta... nel mio lato oscuro... faccio appello alla mia meschinità più gretta...

Amoremio... Amoremio tu... tu.... tu secondo me non hai una pettinatura che ti doni quanto potrebbe. 

Ecco.
Così impari, mh!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Concordo...il reset e' impossibile ed il passato inquina inevitabilmente il presente ed il futuro...
> 
> solo er gerundio me sa che se salva...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Non sempre e' cosi :ira: ci sono anche le eccezioni.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ti sputo io se vuoi
> 
> ti vomito pure addosso, visto che sono tamarra!


ben gentile :unhappy:


ma con quella bocca puoi fare ciò che vuoi


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... vediamo... frugo nella mia cattiveria nascosta... nel mio lato oscuro... faccio appello alla mia meschinità più gretta...
> 
> Amoremio... Amoremio tu... tu.... tu secondo me non hai una pettinatura che ti doni quanto potrebbe.
> 
> ...


 
meno male che ha provveduto quintina

altrimenti cominciavo con i saluti


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che qualcuno mi ha venerato ...
> poco dopo qualcun'altro ha invocato il mio ban



Quando e' successo questo?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che qualcuno mi ha venerato ...
> poco dopo qualcun'altro ha invocato il mio ban
> 
> 
> ...


Preferisci il destro o il sinistro?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm... vediamo... frugo nella mia cattiveria nascosta... nel mio lato oscuro... faccio appello alla mia meschinità più gretta...
> 
> Amoremio... Amoremio tu... tu.... tu secondo me non hai una pettinatura che ti doni quanto potrebbe.
> 
> ...


psssst, pssssst,...la cellulite...

ce l'ha anche sulla lingua...

l'ho vista io..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non sempre e' cosi :ira: ci sono anche le eccezioni.


vabbe' 1 su 1000000 ce la fa...


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando e' successo questo?


non mi ricordo più se era il vecchio forum o questo prima della diaspora

ma mi pare nel vecchio


ci fu un'ondata di venerazione 
seguito da una risacca di pesci fetenti


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> psssst, pssssst,...la cellulite...
> 
> ce l'ha anche sulla lingua...
> 
> ...


 
lo escludo


la mia lingua è tonicissima


:bleble:


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi ricordo più se era il vecchio forum o questo prima della diaspora
> 
> ma mi pare nel vecchio
> 
> ...



Forse nel vecchio forum quando andai via per diversi mesi ... ecco perche' non ricordo.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> paradossalmente potremmo anche definirlo più pulito di prima in quanto il dialogo e il percorso per arrivare al nuovo menage si è arricchito di quelle parti un po' nascoste nella routine consueta .
> credo che kid ,a differenza tua ,non abbia formattato bene prima di ricominciare veramente.



Se sul disco c'è un blocco danneggiato e formatti, i nuovi dati registrati verranno comunque compromessi.


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
> Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io  posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire,  e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
> Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
> ...



Leggerti mi ha dato speranza e consolazione. Io sono ancora in cammino, ho appena trascorso un bel po' di giorni nella tristezza più totale, quando non sai a chi rivolgerti per un aiuto morale. Mi sono trovata persa, come sola in mezzo al deserto. Non che ora che ti scrivo sia così sollevata, va solo un attimino meglio, ma di poco.
Ho paura di prendere una decisione sbagliata e di pentirmene amaramente per tutto il resto della mia vita, non so se anche a te è capitato di non sapere cosa volevi davvero e di brancolare nel buio.

Spero tanto che anch'io possa dire qualcosa di simile a quanto da te scritto in un prossimo futuro, chissà...non voglio più fare pronostici o azzardare ipotesi...ne ho paura.

Mi puoi dire quanto tempo avete impiegato per uscire fuori dal buio dell'angoscia?

Grazie


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se sul disco c'è un blocco danneggiato e formatti, i nuovi dati registrati verranno comunque compromessi.



Funzioni come un computer? 

Uhm... c'è una bella preghiera che mi commuoveva sempre... non sono praticante, ma tutt'ora apprezzo la poesia di quelle frasi...

"se tu ricordi le colpe o Signore, chi potrà resistere?"

Se le nostre colpe si sommassero sempre senza mai poter contare su un pietoso oblio, o almeno sul fatto che il ricordo sbiadisca... bè, saremmo tutti schiacciati dalle nostre colpe.
magari non tutti, ma la maggior parte sì.
Io non voglio dimenticare le mie colpe, e non sto aprlando solo del tradimento... anche quella volta che trascurai una amica... quella volta che risposi male e feci star male mia madre... quella volta che...
Ma se dovessero* tutte *continuare ad influenzare la mia vita altro che come lezioni imparate, bè, mi sarei già suicidata da un pezzo.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se sul disco c'è un blocco danneggiato e formatti, i nuovi dati registrati verranno comunque compromessi.


Impossibile...

prima di formattare quella chiavica di scandisk (o chkdsk) trova i settori danneggiati e li leva di mezzo...e solo dopo l'altra chiavica formatta...

pero' a pensarci meglio non e' poi cosi' chiavica se li leva di mezzo perche' non affidabili...

me piace scandisk...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> paradossalmente potremmo anche definirlo più pulito di prima in quanto il dialogo e il percorso per arrivare al nuovo menage si è arricchito di quelle parti un po' nascoste nella routine consueta .
> credo che kid ,a differenza tua ,non abbia formattato bene prima di ricominciare veramente.


Sono d'accordo. Lo sforzo di sincerità e condivisione che di solito segue un tradimento, se nella coppia c'è un sentimento autentico, rende il rapporto senz'altro più pulito.

E poi io penso che la sensazione di aver superato indenni una grossa tempesta, il ricordo di tanta sofferenza superata insieme, possa davvero arricchire un rapporto e renderlo più forte di prima.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Impossibile...
> 
> prima di formattare quella chiavica di scandisk (o chkdsk) trova i settori danneggiati e li leva di mezzo...e solo dopo l'altra chiavica formatta...
> 
> ...


Io parlo di errori su disco irreversibili. Ergo, settori fisicamente danneggiati.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Lo sforzo di sincerità e condivisione che di solito segue un tradimento, se nella coppia c'è un sentimento autentico, rende il rapporto senz'altro più pulito.
> 
> E poi io penso che la sensazione di aver superato indenni una grossa tempesta, il ricordo di tanta sofferenza superata insieme, possa davvero arricchire un rapporto e renderlo più forte di prima.



Beati voi, io ho solo "imparato" che l'amore non esiste, per questo i tradimenti per me ora sono una stupidaggine.

Ma mi fa realmente piacere sapere che c'è qualcuno che riesce a cogliere fiori all'inferno.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parlo di errori su disco irreversibili. Ergo, settori fisicamente danneggiati.


Anch'io....vengono esclusi e vanno nell'elenco dei danneggiati...

non li puoi piu' formattare...

chi nasce quadro nun more tondo...l'unica e' appunto sfankularli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Anch'io....vengono esclusi e vanno nell'elenco dei danneggiati...
> 
> non li puoi piu' formattare...
> 
> ...


Me piace sta metafora.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io parlo di errori su disco irreversibili. Ergo, settori fisicamente danneggiati.


il tuo disco è stato fisicamente danneggiato?

dal tradimento?

dal tuo o dal suo?


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma c'è molto di più in un rapporto come il nostro
> che non 4 salti su un materasso
> 
> ritenere questi essenziali a scapito di tutto il resto sarebbe da imbecilli


Condivido pienamente.

Un rapporto d'amore bello e pulito che dura una vita non può essere inquinato da una breve parentesi.

Soprattutto, Kid, se si prova a capire il perchè di quella breve parentesi... se si compie lo sforzo di darle un senso, un significato. E, sulla base di questo, ricostruire insieme laddove è necessario.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il tuo disco è stato fisicamente danneggiato?
> 
> dal tradimento?
> 
> dal tuo o dal suo?



Dal suo. Il mio è stato una delusione.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dal suo. Il mio è stato una delusione.



Una delusione per chi?

Uhm Kid, stai passando un brutto periodo? La cicia non dorme la notte?


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Beati voi, io ho solo "imparato" che l'amore non esiste, per questo i tradimenti per me ora sono una stupidaggine.
> 
> Ma mi fa realmente piacere sapere che c'è qualcuno che riesce a cogliere fiori all'inferno.


Perchè ti accontenti di conclusioni definitive?

Perchè non provi a dire 'in questo momento non credo all'amore' concedendoti la possibilità di rifletterci ancora un po' su  ?


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente.
> 
> Un rapporto d'amore bello e pulito che dura una vita non può essere inquinato da una breve parentesi.
> 
> Soprattutto, Kid, se si prova a capire il perchè di quella breve parentesi... se si compie lo sforzo di darle un senso, un significato. E, sulla base di questo, ricostruire insieme laddove è necessario.


Io so cosa ci ha portato a tradire. Proprio per questo non credo granchè nell'amore, perchè ho visto quanto poco in realtà basti per spezzare un legame.

Non c'è rassegnazione nelle mie parole, solo una serena quanto distaccata analisi della realtà che mi si è parata davanti agli occhi.

Dirò di più: questa consapevolezza dell'illusione dei rapporti umani mi ha reso una persona molto più leggera e che si prende meno sul serio.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dal suo. Il mio è stato una delusione.


 
magari il suo è stato il modo in cui ha cercato di riparare il danno che il tuo aveva causato al suo hd

comunque

se ora non credi più nell'amore qual'è il motivo per cui state insieme?
e lei sa che non ci credi più?
condivide?


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè ti accontenti di conclusioni definitive?
> 
> Perchè non provi a dire 'in questo momento non credo all'amore' concedendoti la possibilità di rifletterci ancora un po' su  ?


Sono sempre aperto a nuove vie. Non chiudo mai le porte, per questo c'ho sempre male alla cervicale, per via della corrente d'aria.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io so cosa ci ha portato a tradire. Proprio per questo non credo granchè nell'amore, perchè* ho visto quanto poco in realtà basti per spezzare un legame*.
> 
> Non c'è rassegnazione nelle mie parole, solo una serena quanto distaccata analisi della realtà che mi si è parata davanti agli occhi.
> 
> Dirò di più: questa consapevolezza dell'illusione dei rapporti umani mi ha reso una persona molto più leggera e che si prende meno sul serio.



E pensa che invece io nella tua storia ho visto quanto è difficile spezzarlo 
Idem nella storia di Amoremio.
Marì.
Melania.
...


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono sempre aperto a nuove vie. Non chiudo mai le porte, per questo c'ho sempre male alla cervicale, per via della corrente d'aria.


Ottimo


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E pensa che invece io nella tua storia ho visto quanto è difficile spezzarlo
> Idem nella storia di Amoremio.
> Marì.
> Melania.
> ...


Brava!


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari il suo è stato il modo in cui ha cercato di riparare il danno che il tuo aveva causato al suo hd
> 
> comunque
> 
> ...



Perchè stiamo insieme? Perchè comunque a me piace lei e perchè credo nel progetto comune di una coppia: i figli. Chissà, magari quello che provo è davvero amore, ma ha un significato diverso da quello che pensavo.

Lei, è chiaro, non lo sa.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E pensa che invece io nella tua storia ho visto quanto è difficile spezzarlo
> Idem nella storia di Amoremio.
> Marì.
> Melania.
> ...



Sei dolcissima.

Scusate, rileggendomi mi rendo conto di essere un pò corvaccio oggi.

Fate finta di nulla, è una giornata così.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava!



E anche nella tua storia ovviamente...
Lo sai bene quanto stimi e ammiri il percorso che hai fatto tu singolarmente, e insieme come coppia.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non l'ho dimenticato
> 
> e come potrei?
> 
> ...


 superquote


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> superquote



La quoto anch'io  ma che scherziamo!


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Beati voi, io ho solo "imparato" che l'amore non esiste,* per questo i tradimenti per me ora sono una stupidaggine.
> 
> Ma mi fa realmente piacere sapere che c'è qualcuno che riesce a cogliere fiori all'inferno.


te lo dico teneramente: per ora sei ancora un bambino immaturo, devi solo crescere.


----------



## melania (20 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La quoto anch'io  ma che scherziamo!


Concordo anch'io...e non si potevano usare parole migliori, ma è per questo che c'era un gemellaggio fra amore e me...te ne ricordi, amore vero?


----------



## melania (20 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Leggerti mi ha dato speranza e consolazione. Io sono ancora in cammino, ho appena trascorso un bel po' di giorni nella tristezza più totale, quando non sai a chi rivolgerti per un aiuto morale. Mi sono trovata persa, come sola in mezzo al deserto. Non che ora che ti scrivo sia così sollevata, va solo un attimino meglio, ma di poco.
> Ho paura di prendere una decisione sbagliata e di pentirmene amaramente per tutto il resto della mia vita, non so se anche a te è capitato di non sapere cosa volevi davvero e di brancolare nel buio.
> 
> Spero tanto che anch'io possa dire qualcosa di simile a quanto da te scritto in un prossimo futuro, chissà...non voglio più fare pronostici o azzardare ipotesi...ne ho paura.
> ...


Ciao Diletta,
è passato un anno e mezzo dalla mia scoperta, ma la crisi durava già da due anni circa.
Ma come fai a dire quanto dura, ognuno ha la sua storia, il suo percorso.
Auguri


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Concordo anch'io...e non si potevano usare parole migliori, ma è per questo che c'era un gemellaggio fra amore e me...te ne ricordi, amore vero?



Quello che aiuta a risanare la ferita non piu' sanguinante E' il "TEMPO", dopo un po diventa cicatrice e, pian pianino sbiadira' ... restera' solo un triste ricordo  .


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Concordo anch'io...e non si potevano usare parole migliori, ma è per questo che c'era un gemellaggio fra amore e me...te ne ricordi, amore vero?


sì


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo dico teneramente: per ora sei ancora un bambino immaturo, devi solo crescere.


Te lo sussurro dolcemente all'orecchio: gli unici che devono crescere, sono i miei figli.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te lo sussurro dolcemente all'orecchio: gli unici che devono crescere, sono i miei figli.


come dice mina per barilla ...il miglior modo per crescere è farlo con loro


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come dice mina per barilla ...il miglior modo per crescere è farlo con loro




"Generalmente" e' cio che accade  ... ma non per tutti :mrgreen: .


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E anche nella tua storia ovviamente...
> Lo sai bene quanto stimi e ammiri il percorso che hai fatto tu singolarmente, e insieme come coppia.


Lo so cara Nausicaa e ti ringrazio, ma io continuo a dire di essere stata soprattutto fortunata. L'amore a volte è anche questione di fortuna.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so cara Nausicaa e ti ringrazio, ma io continuo a dire di essere stata soprattutto fortunata. L'amore a volte è anche questione di fortuna.


senz'altro :up:


----------



## Sole (20 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> te lo dico teneramente: per ora sei ancora un bambino immaturo, devi solo crescere.


Si cresce sempre, non solo quando si è immaturi. Guai a pensare di essere arrivati e di sapere tutto. Si impara finchè si vive.


----------



## Minerva (20 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Si cresce sempre, non solo quando si è immaturi. Guai a pensare di essere arrivati e di sapere tutto. Si impara finchè si vive.


  ça va sans dire


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> è passato un anno e mezzo dalla mia scoperta, ma la crisi durava già da due anni circa.
> Ma come fai a dire quanto dura, ognuno ha la sua storia, il suo percorso.
> Auguri


Scusa Melania se ti rompo ancora con le mie domande ossessive: dato che la scoperta del fattaccio risale ad un anno e mezzo fa avresti fatto un ottimo percorso in poco tempo visto che ora ti leggo felice e appagata dal rapporto rinnovato col tuo uomo.
Quanto tempo hai passato nel buio totale del dolore?
Lo so che ogni storia è a sé perché ogni persona è diversa...ma così, tanto per avere un'informazione in più...

Io sto girando in tondo senza visibili progressi.
Chissà se c'è ancora speranza per noi?


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei dolcissima.
> 
> Scusate, rileggendomi mi rendo conto di essere un pò corvaccio oggi.
> 
> Fate finta di nulla, è una giornata così.




Kid, lo sai che quando voglio essere travolta da belle emozioni vado a rileggermi il tuo "Home sweet Home": bellissimo, è una autentica poesia dove i sentimenti provati sono descritti da te in modo così bello e vero che sembra di provarli sulla mia pelle.
Ma in quel post parli di amore per tua moglie, un amore sofferto perché violato, ma un amore che a me è parso molto forte. 

Lo stato d'animo che traspare ora dai tuoi scritti mi fa impressione.
Cosa sta succedendo?
Una ricaduta?
O "semplicemente" una ondata negativa di ricordi che offuscano il tuo equilibrio?

Non posso esserne ancora sicura, ma anch'io penso che resterà una macchia che sbiadirà col tempo sicuramente, ma un alone sarà sempre lì a ricordare quella tempesta.

Se tua moglie ti dimostra il suo amore, se per lei è veramente tutto a posto, perché non riesci a chiudere completamente il libro?

Mi sto rendendo sempre più conto che non mi piace così tanto vivere pienamente dentro questa realtà: è asettica, priva di tutte quelle sensazioni, che saranno anche state troppo adolescenziali, ma erano belle e autentiche, almeno per me, perché le provavo per davvero.
Devo essere sincera: le ho riprovate fortissime quando ho avvertito la minaccia, ma c'erano anche prima, non così forti ma presenti. 
Che grossa responsabilità per il mio uomo avermi tolto tutto questo.


----------



## Diletta (20 Giugno 2011)

Kid;149866[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Mah, io non capisco come si faccia a dimenticare che c'è [/*B]stato sesso con un'altra persona. Sia chiaro, ognuno può dargli **l'importanza e vuole, ma sempre sesso è stato.* E in un rapporto "pulito" credo non calzi a pennello. Quella macchia lì è e lì rimarrà. Non c'è Omino Bianco dell'amore che tenga.



...e se c'è stato sesso con diverse persone in vari anni dove tutto apparentemente andava a gonfie vele, con la casa già pronta, anzi, voglio proprio dirla tutta, in un periodo in cui si conviveva?
Quando tutti ci consideravano una coppia perfetta, affiatatissima...e anche noi ci vedevamo così, o forse solo io...comunque andava tutto ok. 

Come faccio a farmene una ragione? 
In certi momenti, come ora, mi appare impresa disperata.


----------



## Kid (20 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, lo sai che quando voglio essere travolta da belle emozioni vado a rileggermi il tuo "Home sweet Home": bellissimo, è una autentica poesia dove i sentimenti provati sono descritti da te in modo così bello e vero che sembra di provarli sulla mia pelle.
> Ma in quel post parli di amore per tua moglie, un amore sofferto perché violato, ma un amore che a me è parso molto forte.
> 
> Lo stato d'animo che traspare ora dai tuoi scritti mi fa impressione.
> ...


Ti ringrazio...

Oggi è stata una giornata, non so perchè, dove i brutti ricordi si sono riaffacciati... ma domani andrà meglio.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che aiuta a risanare la ferita non piu' sanguinante E' il "TEMPO", dopo un po diventa cicatrice e, pian pianino sbiadira' ... restera' solo un triste ricordo  .



...Marì, ci spero tanto che succeda così anche a me.
Pensi che il tempo da solo possa lenire il dolore anche se non mi impegno più come i primi tempi?
Che sia quindi un processo fisiologico?
Ho paura che il mio distacco emotivo, la sensazione di aver tirato i remi in barca per la non più voglia di lottare facciano da antidoto e contrastino l'azione benevola del tempo che passa.
Io mi sto lasciando vivere, sono apatica, tutto mi scivola di dosso, ma non riesco ad evitare di essere così, anche se non mi sopporto.
Forse senza la determinazione non si arriva da nessuna parte, o posso sperare di alzarmi un mattino e non provare più questa morsa allo stomaco?

Grazie per la tua risposta


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Marì, ci spero tanto che succeda così anche a me.
> Pensi che il tempo da solo possa lenire il dolore anche se non mi impegno più come i primi tempi?
> Che sia quindi un processo fisiologico?
> Ho paura che il mio distacco emotivo, la sensazione di aver tirato i remi in barca per la non più voglia di lottare facciano da antidoto e contrastino l'azione benevola del tempo che passa.
> ...



Di sicuro serve una grande forza d'animo, oltre all'amore, sempre che si voglia ancora darne.

L'apatia è una delle peggiori malattie da combattere. Il distacco emotivo invece, come avrai avuto modo di vedere, ha colpito anche me e a dire il vero non mi ha ancora abbandonato. Non riesco a lasciarmi andare completamente, a voltare pagina come dici tu... ho paura di farmi male ancora forse.

Per il resto sono una persona serena e ho riguadagnato molta autostima ma... il mio è un cuore freddo.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Di sicuro serve una grande forza d'animo, oltre all'amore, sempre che si voglia ancora darne.
> 
> L'apatia è una delle peggiori malattie da combattere. Il distacco emotivo invece, come avrai avuto modo di vedere, ha colpito anche me e a dire il vero non mi ha ancora abbandonato. Non riesco a lasciarmi andare completamente, a voltare pagina come dici tu... ho paura di farmi male ancora forse.
> 
> Per il resto sono una persona serena e ho riguadagnato molta autostima ma... il mio è un cuore freddo.



Sì, c'è anche la paura di farsi ancora del male a lasciarsi andare. Anch'io sono tanto prevenuta, vorrei ma non ci riesco ora.
Come non riesco neanche a continuare così...invidio le persone "fredde" per natura, com'è più facile la vita per loro!
Temo che la scintilla di quest'amore così provato, o di quello che ne resta, possa dissolversi, perchè se non viene alimentata in qualche modo...e non so se una volta spenta, possa risorgere.
E poi, come si fa a vivere distaccati emotivamente? 
Io non credo di farcela, e se fosse questo che mi riserva il destino d'ora in avanti? Forse ci si abitua?
E' una condizione del tutto nuova per me, è tutto molto triste. 

Scusa se non ti incoraggio per nulla.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, c'è anche la paura di farsi ancora del male a lasciarsi andare. Anch'io sono tanto prevenuta, vorrei ma non ci riesco ora.
> Come non riesco neanche a continuare così...invidio le persone "fredde" per natura, com'è più facile la vita per loro!
> Temo che la scintilla di quest'amore così provato, o di quello che ne resta, possa dissolversi, perchè se non viene alimentata in qualche modo...e non so se una volta spenta, possa risorgere.
> E poi, come si fa a vivere distaccati emotivamente?
> ...


Ma no tranquilla, come ti ho già detto sono una persona molto serena nonostante l'apparente disagio.

Stai parlando con una persona che era romantica e sognatrice... il divenire freddi e distanti, realisti e disincantati è stato uno shock all'inizio. Sentivo di non poter essere me stesso. Ora invece, forse, mi ci sono abituato e non mi pongo più il problema. Se mai un giorno dovesse scoccare la scintilla delle emozioni dentro di me, sarà ben lieto di accoglierla. Ma per ora l'amore con la A maiuscola, risiede solo nei miei figli.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come dice mina per barilla ...il miglior modo per crescere è farlo con loro


Temo di non essere abbastanza maturo per farlo, vostra maestà.


----------



## simone1968 (21 Giugno 2011)

Cavolo Kid.....ma siamo gemelli astrali ? se non ricordo male hai scoperto il "fattaccio" come me, grazie ad un keylogger...lavori nel campo informatico come me, eri romantico e sognatore, vedi le cose con molto più distacco, non provi più quello che provavi prima e ami solo i tuoi figli.....due gemelli !!
A parte scherzi, concordo pienamente con quanto provi e mi chiedo cosa voglia dire esattamente "maturare" !! Ci sono molte persone che usano questa parola a sproposito secondo me in quanto se uno per "maturare" deve dimenticare una cosa così grave e passarci sopra come niente fosse....gli stessi che la chiamano "scappatella"....questa parolina tanto gentile, tanto innocua che però porta un dolore immenso a chi la subisce...beh, mi ritengo allora immaturo.....o forse ho maturato la consapevolezza di quello che veramente è successo ??
Per Melania.......mi auguro di tutto cuore che quallo che provi adesso rimanga per sempre...non sai quanto.
P.S. andrò a rileggere il tuo post Kid....okkio che se trovo qualcosa di simile ti chiedo i diritti di copyright !! :up:


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Cavolo Kid.....ma siamo gemelli astrali ? se non ricordo male hai scoperto il "fattaccio" come me, grazie ad un keylogger...lavori nel campo informatico come me, eri romantico e sognatore, vedi le cose con molto più distacco, non provi più quello che provavi prima e ami solo i tuoi figli.....due gemelli !!
> A parte scherzi, concordo pienamente con quanto provi e mi chiedo cosa voglia dire esattamente "maturare" !! Ci sono molte persone che usano questa parola a sproposito secondo me in quanto se uno per "maturare" deve dimenticare una cosa così grave e passarci sopra come niente fosse....gli stessi che la chiamano "scappatella"....questa parolina tanto gentile, tanto innocua che però porta un dolore immenso a chi la subisce...beh, mi ritengo allora immaturo.....o forse ho maturato la consapevolezza di quello che veramente è successo ??
> Per Melania.......mi auguro di tutto cuore che quallo che provi adesso rimanga per sempre...non sai quanto.
> P.S. andrò a rileggere il tuo post Kid....okkio che se trovo qualcosa di simile ti chiedo i diritti di copyright !! :up:


 Ciao Simone!!!!!! sei tornato!!!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Cavolo Kid.....ma siamo gemelli astrali ? se non ricordo male hai scoperto il "fattaccio" come me, grazie ad un keylogger...lavori nel campo informatico come me, eri romantico e sognatore, vedi le cose con molto più distacco, non provi più quello che provavi prima e ami solo i tuoi figli.....due gemelli !!
> A parte scherzi, concordo pienamente con quanto provi e mi chiedo cosa voglia dire esattamente "maturare" !! Ci sono molte persone che usano questa parola a sproposito secondo me in quanto se uno per "maturare" deve dimenticare una cosa così grave e passarci sopra come niente fosse....gli stessi che la chiamano "scappatella"....questa parolina tanto gentile, tanto innocua che però porta un dolore immenso a chi la subisce...beh, mi ritengo allora immaturo.....o forse ho maturato la consapevolezza di quello che veramente è successo ??
> Per Melania.......mi auguro di tutto cuore che quallo che provi adesso rimanga per sempre...non sai quanto.
> P.S. andrò a rileggere il tuo post Kid....okkio che se trovo qualcosa di simile ti chiedo i diritti di copyright !! :up:



Discorso maturità: devo dire che ho fatto molta fatica a non rispondere molto male alla signora, ma alla fine sono riuscito a mantenermi coerente con quello che è stato fino ad ora il mio comportamento su questo forum.

Ricordo la tua storia si... so che abbiamo molte cose in comune. Ben lieto di poterti essere d'aiuto.

Comunque io sono felicissimo di sentire persone che l'hann osuperata alla grande, anche se sinceramente il dubbio che se la stiano un pò raccontando ce l'ho.

A volte pure io ho cercato di autoconvincermi... senza successo a lungo termine.

E' inutile, secondo me un pezzetto di se lo si lascia dopo un tradimento. Come si può mantenere l'innocenza di un rapporto dopo uno tsunami del genere? Come si può amare come prima o semplicemente amare?


----------



## simone1968 (21 Giugno 2011)

Ciao Simy......non me ne sono mai andato, solo che non mi abbasso a rispondere alle persone arroganti e maleducate e quindi lascio li il mio post ma leggo tutti gli altri.
Kid....ho appena riletto il tuo post "home sweet home"....ti confermo, due gemelli !! 
Non credo che Melania se la stia raccontando, io dopo il primo tradimento da parte di mia moglie ero riuscito a ritrovare l'amore meglio di prima.....peccato non fosse finita.
Però....che palle sta storia della "maturità" non "maturità".....ogni persona vive la stessa storia in modo diverso, reagisce in modo diverso e affronta in modo diverso......cacchio vuol dire "maturità" Dio solo lo sa (mi sono girate le balle anche a me con quella risposta che ti è stata data) !!
Ciao


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

simone1968 ha detto:


> Ciao Simy......non me ne sono mai andato, solo che non mi abbasso a rispondere alle persone arroganti e maleducate e quindi lascio li il mio post ma leggo tutti gli altri.
> Kid....ho appena riletto il tuo post "home sweet home"....ti confermo, due gemelli !!
> Non credo che Melania se la stia raccontando, io dopo il primo tradimento da parte di mia moglie ero riuscito a ritrovare l'amore meglio di prima.....peccato non fosse finita.
> *Però....che palle sta storia della "maturità" non "maturità".....ogni persona vive la stessa storia in modo diverso, reagisce in modo diverso e affronta in modo diverso......cacchio vuol dire "maturità" Dio solo lo sa* (mi sono girate le balle anche a me con quella risposta che ti è stata data) !!
> Ciao


 Quoto! :up:


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Buonasera,
> mi dispiace moltissimo non avere tanto tempo per inserirmi nelle discussioni nuove sempre interessanti. Spesso mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia opinione e magari dare anche un piccolo contributo, ma non sempre riesco.
> Oggi scrivo per dare un po’ di speranza a chi sta attraversando il buio. Adesso io posso dirlo: da un tradimento si può uscire, e chi pensa ..” non potrà mai più essere come prima”, dice una grande verità. Cambia tutto, ma qualche volta..come è successo a me, anche in meglio.
> Vi voglio dire che sto bene, che amo mio marito se è possibile più di prima, e ho la certezza del suo amore, non smette mai di dimostrarmelo, in ogni modo, e tutte le volte che può.
> ...


 
Ti ringrazio, mi hai rincuorato.
Per me sono passati solo 8 mesi dal giorno del disastro quindi tendo un pò a pensarla come Kid.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Quoto! :up:


Grazie a entrambi, mi consola sapere che la pensate come me.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, mi hai rincuorato.
> Per me sono passati solo 8 mesi dal giorno del disastro quindi tendo un pò a pensarla come Kid.



Guarda, per me sono passati quasi 3 anni e.... lo ripeto, sono una persona assolutamente serena e innamorata dei suoi figli, dò solo meno "valore" all'amore tra uomo e donna.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Guarda, per me sono passati quasi 3 anni e.... lo ripeto, sono una persona assolutamente serena e innamorata dei suoi figli, dò solo meno "valore" all'amore tra uomo e donna.


 
Leggendo Melania, mi voglio illudere che col tempo sarà come dice lei.
Perchè solo questa speranza mi dà un pò di forza per portare avanti questo difficile percorso di "ricostruzione", di me stessa e del mio matrimonio.
E ti dico anche che, ora, mentre scrivo, è la prima volta che dico a me stessa con convinzione che ho scelto questa strada e non quella della separazione.
Ma conoscendo me stessa, sono quasi sicura che fra tre anni la penserò esattamente come te.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Leggendo Melania, mi voglio illudere che col tempo sarà come dice lei.
> Perchè solo questa speranza mi dà un pò di forza per portare avanti questo difficile percorso di "ricostruzione", di me stessa e del mio matrimonio.
> E ti dico anche che, ora, mentre scrivo, è la prima volta che dico a me stessa con convinzione che ho scelto questa strada e non quella della separazione.
> Ma conoscendo me stessa, sono quasi sicura che fra tre anni la penserò esattamente come te.



Tieni presente che all'inizio mi sono dannato l'anima per non essere stato in grado di prendere una decisione... poi ho capito che il non decidere era una già una decisione. Io non posso stare senza mia moglie perchè.... e chissà perchè... Ma ho capito che non era lasciarla quello che volevo.

Preferisco essere più "vuoto" io ma averla comunque al mio fianco. Rappresenta troppo per me.


----------



## minnie (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tieni presente che all'inizio mi sono dannato l'anima per non essere stato in grado di prendere una decisione... poi ho capito che il non decidere era una già una decisione. *Io non posso stare senza mia moglie perchè.... e chissà perchè...* Ma ho capito che non era lasciarla quello che volevo.
> 
> *Preferisco essere più "vuoto" io ma averla comunque al mio fianco. Rappresenta troppo per me*.


 :up:


----------



## melania (21 Giugno 2011)

Buonasera.
Per Diletta : cara, tu mi chiedi quanto tempo. Ti giuro: non lo so. 
Forse per me è stato più facile, perché io sono venuta a conoscenza del fattaccio quando era già finito da un anno. Questa cosa la so per certa, perché il messaggio della tipa che ho intercettato, e che mio marito non aveva neppure aperto, diceva di come lui le mancasse e come era stata felice l’anno prima e tra una romanticheria e l’altra anche una caterva di volgarità che non sto a elencare.
Allora dicevo..sono stata fortunata..e questo per rispondere a chi crede che mi piace prendermi, e quindi, prendervi in giro. 
Sono stata fortunata perché sono forte e mi voglio bene, da sempre, oggi due volte di più. 
Sono fortunata perché non ho dovuto fare congetture su com’era l’altra, visto che la trovo nell’ufficio accanto. E mi sono comportata in una maniera incredibile, sono stata una roccia, le ho mostrato tutto il mio disprezzo senza dirle mai una parola sola. L’ho vista piccola, minuscola. 
Mio marito una volta mi ha detto che doveva provare a scalarmi ..che ero l’Everest. 
Non lo sapevo che avendo già compiuto i quaranta,  potevo ancora crescere ..MATURARE


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tieni presente che all'inizio mi sono dannato l'anima per non essere stato in grado di prendere una decisione... poi ho capito che il non decidere era una già una decisione. Io non posso stare senza mia moglie perchè.... e chissà perchè... Ma ho capito che non era lasciarla quello che volevo.
> 
> Preferisco essere più "vuoto" io ma averla comunque al mio fianco. Rappresenta troppo per me.


Quanto ti capisco...........
In questi mesi ogni giorno pensavo una cosa diversa..."lo lascio, non ce la posso fare, i bambini cresceranno bene lo stesso".......e il giorno dopo:"ma io amo lui, sto bene con lui, ce la posso fare etc etc".
L'ho mandato via di casa per un mese...in effetti mi è servito per capire che tanto non riesco a stare senza di lui.
Quindi visto che così stan le cose, da ora in poi cercherò di percorrere al meglio questa strada.
Fino a qualche giorno fà, non ammettevo neanche con me stessa di aver scelto questa via.E tantomeno lo dicevo a lui, anzi, fino ad oggi ho sempre fatto in modo che lui pensasse che lo volevo lasciare.
E se per qualche momento mi sono lasciata andare, mi sono sempre curata di fargli presente di non farsi illusioni.
Ma ora che ho deciso per questa strada...secondo te glielo devo dire a lui?o forse è una cosa stupida.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco...........
> In questi mesi ogni giorno pensavo una cosa diversa..."lo lascio, non ce la posso fare, i bambini cresceranno bene lo stesso".......e il giorno dopo:"ma io amo lui, sto bene con lui, ce la posso fare etc etc".
> L'ho mandato via di casa per un mese...in effetti mi è servito per capire che tanto non riesco a stare senza di lui.
> Quindi visto che così stan le cose, da ora in poi cercherò di percorrere al meglio questa strada.
> ...


Io penso che le parole siano superflue e soprattutto che non sempre abbiano la possibilità di spiegare quello che si prova in questi casi.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no tranquilla, come ti ho già detto sono una persona molto serena nonostante l'apparente disagio.
> 
> Stai parlando con una persona che era romantica e sognatrice... il divenire freddi e distanti, realisti e disincantati è stato uno shock all'inizio. Sentivo di non poter essere me stesso. Ora invece, forse, mi ci sono abituato e non mi pongo più il problema. Se mai un giorno dovesse scoccare la scintilla delle emozioni dentro di me, sarà ben lieto di accoglierla. Ma per ora l'amore con la A maiuscola, risiede solo nei miei figli.


:up:


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah, io non capisco come si faccia a dimenticare che c'è stato sesso con un'altra persona. Sia chiaro, ognuno può dargli l'importanza che vuole, ma sempre sesso è stato. E in un rapporto "pulito" credo non calzi a pennello. Quella macchia lì è e lì rimarrà. Non c'è Omino Bianco dell'amore che tenga.


 
Mi leggi nel pensiero!!!!!


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Mi leggi nel pensiero!!!!!



Io invidio i martiri del forum che hanno superato il tutto, sia chiaro. Provo una profonda invidia per la loro sicurezza interiore.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Quanto ti capisco...........
> In questi mesi ogni giorno pensavo una cosa diversa..."lo lascio, non ce la posso fare, i bambini cresceranno bene lo stesso".......e il giorno dopo:"ma io amo lui, sto bene con lui, ce la posso fare etc etc".
> L'ho mandato via di casa per un mese...in effetti mi è servito per capire che tanto non riesco a stare senza di lui.
> Quindi visto che così stan le cose, da ora in poi cercherò di percorrere al meglio questa strada.
> ...



Sapessi come mi rincuori anche tu con le tue parole che riflettono in tutto e per tutto il mio percorso fino ad ora.
Anch'io ogni singolo giorno la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta, solo per pochissimo mi tranquillizzo però: come se mi dicessi: ok. ho preso una decisione finalmente...e poi arriva la smentita.
Anch'io mi dico come Kid che se non riesco a decidere è perchè in fondo il mio cuore sa già cosa fare: anche questa prospettiva non mi è di incoraggiamento perché, pur non potendo stare senza di lui, mi è nello stesso tempo molto difficile stare insieme a lui.
Quando c'è o c'è stato un sentimento così profondo c'è questa contrapposizione.
Come se ne esce?
E se ne uscirà?...

Sulla domanda che fai a Kid, ti dò il mio consiglio non richiesto: sì, glielo devi dire (se sei ultra sicura di questo beninteso).
Forse è "giusto" che anche lui si rassereni un po', perché anche chi è dall'altra parte sono sicura che soffre, o quanto meno sta a disagio per la situazione di essere tenuti sulla corda.
In questo caso ci sarà più complicità fra voi.
Buona fortuna !


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sapessi come mi rincuori anche tu con le tue parole che riflettono in tutto e per tutto il mio percorso fino ad ora.
> Anch'io ogni singolo giorno la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta, solo per pochissimo mi tranquillizzo però: come se mi dicessi: ok. ho preso una decisione finalmente...e poi arriva la smentita.
> Anch'io mi dico come Kid che se non riesco a decidere è perchè in fondo il mio cuore sa già cosa fare: anche questa prospettiva non mi è di incoraggiamento perché, pur non potendo stare senza di lui, mi è nello stesso tempo molto difficile stare insieme a lui.
> Quando c'è o c'è stato un sentimento così profondo c'è questa contrapposizione.
> ...


cautela kay
che sappia che quella è la tua idea
ma anche che non è detto che lo resti 
tu devi sentirti libera
di cambiare idea su te stessa e su di lui
la tua è una lotta tra sentimenti contrapposti
in cui la prevalenza si basa anche sul comportamento di lui
non inquinare in un senso o nell'altro il comportamento che lui può avere
nè la tua possibilità di cambiare idea


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tieni presente che all'inizio mi sono dannato l'anima per non essere stato in grado di prendere una decisione... poi ho capito che il non decidere era una già una decisione. Io non posso stare senza mia moglie perchè.... e chissà perchè... Ma ho capito che non era lasciarla quello che volevo.
> 
> Preferisco essere più "vuoto" io ma averla comunque al mio fianco. Rappresenta troppo per me.



Kid, sento esattamente quello che hai scritto.
Anch'io non posso lasciarlo, è troppo importante per me e proprio perché lo è sempre stato nella mia vita soffro in maniera indicibile.
Allora penso che io non sono stata altrettanto importante per lui, il mio amore è allora mal riposto...insomma, mi faccio troppi ragionamenti che mi addolorano.  

Temo che anche per me resterà un vuoto dentro incolmabile...si può vivere anche così a quanto pare...pensavo non fosse possibile.

A te cosa ti dà ancora dolore: la delusione per averla pensata una persona diversa, o l'umiliazione più in senso materiale della cosa, o ancora la mancanza di rispetto?

A me addolora tanto la constatazione che lui non abbia avuto occhi solo per me, che non sia stata "unica" come unico era il nostro amore, come sapevamo che era.
Come è possibile vederci e pensarci così e agire in modo opposto?    

Ci penso continuamente, allora non era così autentico...
Io impazzisco


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sapessi come mi rincuori anche tu con le tue parole che riflettono in tutto e per tutto il mio percorso fino ad ora.
> Anch'io ogni singolo giorno la penso in maniera diametralmente opposta, solo per pochissimo mi tranquillizzo però: come se mi dicessi: ok. ho preso una decisione finalmente...e poi arriva la smentita.
> Anch'io mi dico come Kid che se non riesco a decidere è perchè in fondo il mio cuore sa già cosa fare: anche questa prospettiva non mi è di incoraggiamento perché, pur non potendo stare senza di lui, mi è nello stesso tempo molto difficile stare insieme a lui.
> Quando c'è o c'è stato un sentimento così profondo c'è questa contrapposizione.
> ...


 
E' cio che dico sempre...Non riesco a stare senza di lui, ma non riesco neanche a stare con lui. E' questo il dilemma.
Ma mettendo sul piatto della bilancia in modo razionale  i pro e i contro...lo amo, stiamo insieme da 20 anni,sposati da 8 con due bimbi piccoli, lui ha sempre fatto di tutto per me, mi ha sempre amato tanto, abbiamo sempre condiviso tutto. Ha sbagliato, ma anche io ho sbagliato, pur non tradendolo, mi ha ucciso con il suo tradimento, però forse ce la possiamo fare a superarlo.

Riguardo al dirglielo o meno, è proprio per quel che hai detto tu, che mi ponevo questa domanda.
Mi sembra che lui abbia sofferto quanto me in questi mesi (se non è così, gli dò l'oscar per l'interpretazione!!!!)e mi sembra abbia bisogno di essere rassicurato anche lui suoi miei sentimenti.
E siccome per ricostruire bisogna essere in due....
Ci penserò un pò su.

Buona fortuna anche a te


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cautela kay
> che sappia che quella è la tua idea
> ma anche che non è detto che lo resti
> tu devi sentirti libera
> ...



Certo, sono d'accordo Amoremio,* con cautela*


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, sento esattamente quello che hai scritto.
> Anch'io non posso lasciarlo, è troppo importante per me e proprio perché lo è sempre stato nella mia vita soffro in maniera indicibile.
> Allora penso che io non sono stata altrettanto importante per lui, il mio amore è allora mal riposto...insomma, mi faccio troppi ragionamenti che mi addolorano.
> 
> ...


 
Provo esattamente le stesse cose.


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> L'apatia è una delle peggiori malattie da combattere. Il distacco emotivo invece, come avrai avuto modo di vedere, ha colpito anche me e a dire il vero non mi ha ancora abbandonato. Non riesco a lasciarmi andare completamente, a voltare pagina come dici tu... ho paura di farmi male ancora forse.


Il distacco emotivo è una forma di autodifesa, soprattutto nei periodi in cui ci si sente più fragili per la delusione subita.
Io sono convinta però che sia una fase. Per quanto una persona possa cambiare, se è incline alla dolcezza e all'apertura all'altro, difficilmente il suo cuore potrà restare freddo per sempre.

Io comunque credo che i fattori determinanti siano due: sicuramente gioca la propria forza interiore e, quindi, la consapevolezza di sè e del proprio valore, ma conta moltissimo anche l'atteggiamento dell'altro. Mio marito mi dimostra il suo amore ogni giorno, in mille piccoli gesti. E' qui, è presente, è dentro il nostro rapporto da capo a piedi. Ora come ora non riuscirei ad essere distaccata emotivamente nemmeno se lo volessi con tutte le mie forze. Davanti alla sincerità e alla forza di certi sentimenti non si può non abbassare le difese.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cautela kay
> che sappia che quella è la tua idea
> ma anche che non è detto che lo resti
> tu devi sentirti libera
> ...


 
Proprio per questo finora non gli ho detto niente. Per sentirmi libera di cambiare idea.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il distacco emotivo è una forma di autodifesa, soprattutto nei periodi in cui ci si sente più fragili per la delusione subita.
> Io sono convinta però che sia una fase. Per quanto una persona possa cambiare, se è incline alla dolcezza e all'apertura all'altro, difficilmente il suo cuore potrà restare freddo per sempre.
> 
> Io comunque credo che i fattori determinanti siano due: sicuramente gioca la propria forza interiore e, quindi, la consapevolezza di sè e del proprio valore, ma conta moltissimo anche l'atteggiamento dell'altro. Mio marito mi dimostra il suo amore ogni giorno, in mille piccoli gesti. E' qui, è presente, è dentro il nostro rapporto da capo a piedi. Ora come ora non riuscirei ad essere distaccata emotivamente nemmeno se lo volessi con tutte le mie forze. Davanti alla sincerità e alla forza di certi sentimenti non si può non abbassare le difese.


quoto con lode e bacio accademico:up:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Proprio per questo finora non gli ho detto niente. Per sentirmi libera di cambiare idea.


è vero che anche i traditori di quel tipo hanno il loro percorso di sofferenza

sa che quello è l'obiettivo cui tendi?

è anche importante che ciò che gli dici non ti faccia venire dubbi sulla realtà di ciò che vedi


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, sento esattamente quello che hai scritto.
> Anch'io non posso lasciarlo, è troppo importante per me e proprio perché lo è sempre stato nella mia vita soffro in maniera indicibile.
> Allora penso che io non sono stata altrettanto importante per lui, il mio amore è allora mal riposto...insomma, mi faccio troppi ragionamenti che mi addolorano.
> 
> ...


La delusione per averla pensata diversa. Mai e poi mai avrei pensato avrebbe potuto tradirmi... errore mio probabilmente, ma la ritenevo migliore di me. E poi la rabbia di essermi fidato di uno che si dichiarava amico.

Ma forse la cosa che più mi ha fatto arrabbiare è la mia stupidità nel non essermene accorto subito.


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma forse la cosa che più mi ha fatto arrabbiare è* la mia stupidità nel non essermene accorto subito*.


Questa è una cavolata!

(te lo dico teneramente eh)


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata!
> 
> (te lo dico teneramente eh)



No no fidati, è una cosa che mi dà terribilmente fastidio, perchè avevo tutto per potermene accorgere e fermare prima la cosa... ma non VOLEVO vedere.


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no fidati, è una cosa che mi dà terribilmente fastidio, perchè avevo tutto per potermene accorgere e fermare prima la cosa... ma non VOLEVO vedere.


Allora non è stupidità Kid. E' essere umani.

Comunque è capitato anche a me.

La prima cosa che mi ha detto la psicologa quando le ho raccontato la mia storia è stata che per prima cosa dovevamo capire come mai avessi avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi per così tanto tempo. La prima bastonata di una lunga serie!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Questa è una cavolata!
> 
> (te lo dico teneramente eh)


 e prima con le sfigate, poi con gli avverbi: mollami:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e prima con le sfigate, poi con gli avverbi: mollami:mrgreen:


Hai ragione, scusa... è stato più forte di me :mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora non è stupidità Kid. E' essere umani.
> 
> Comunque è capitato anche a me.
> 
> La prima cosa che mi ha detto la psicologa quando le ho raccontato la mia storia è stata che per prima cosa dovevamo capire come mai avessi avuto le fette di prosciutto sugli occhi per così tanto tempo. La prima bastonata di una lunga serie!


Scusa l'OT....

Presente tense... Pearl Jam... Radiohead, Tori Amos... finalmente una donna che se ne intende di musica!


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusa l'OT....
> 
> Presente tense... Pearl Jam... Radiohead, Tori Amos... finalmente una donna che se ne intende di musica!


:up:

(Però confesso che a volte nella mia auto si ascolta a palla il Waka Waka... cosa non si fa per i figli!)


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> (Però confesso che a volte nella mia auto si ascolta a palla il Waka Waka... cosa non si fa per i figli!)



Vabbè da me lo Zecchino....


----------



## melania (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Kid, sento esattamente quello che hai scritto.
> Anch'io non posso lasciarlo, è troppo importante per me e proprio perché lo è sempre stato nella mia vita soffro in maniera indicibile.
> Allora penso che io non sono stata altrettanto importante per lui, il mio amore è allora mal riposto...insomma, mi faccio troppi ragionamenti che mi addolorano.
> 
> ...


Sai Diletta, anche a me faceva impazzire questo pensiero. Poi ho elaborato: in realtà io non c'ero. Finché ci sono stata lui non ha avuto occhi che per me, poi ci siamo allontanati. Si sono aperti altri orizzonti, altre possibilità. 
Siamo umani, Diletta. Non siamo perfetti, io penso che forse abbiamo solo dei tempi diversi. Se c'è una crisi, uno magari si logora prima dell'altro..e chi lo sa forse le cose potevano andare anche diversamente. 
Addirittura qualche volta mi chiedo se quando eravamo così lontani, col fatto che ci trascuravamo l'un l'altro, mi fosse capitato uno che mi faceva una corte spietata, cosa avrei fatto. 
Non è successo. Io ero troppo chiusa in me stessa, per aprirmi agli altri, ma siamo esseri umani, Diletta.
 Devi convincertene, e tu, io, i nostri uomini..sbagliamo. Accade tutti i giorni.


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai ragione, scusa... è stato più forte di me :mrgreen:


eh ma ti capisco:santarellina:


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sai Diletta, anche a me faceva impazzire questo pensiero. Poi ho elaborato: in realtà io non c'ero. Finché ci sono stata lui non ha avuto occhi che per me, poi ci siamo allontanati. Si sono aperti altri orizzonti, altre possibilità.
> Siamo umani, Diletta. Non siamo perfetti, io penso che forse abbiamo solo dei tempi diversi. Se c'è una crisi, uno magari si logora prima dell'altro..e chi lo sa forse le cose potevano andare anche diversamente.
> Addirittura qualche volta mi chiedo se quando eravamo così lontani, col fatto che ci trascuravamo l'un l'altro, mi fosse capitato uno che mi faceva una corte spietata, cosa avrei fatto.
> Non è successo. Io ero troppo chiusa in me stessa, per aprirmi agli altri, ma siamo esseri umani, Diletta.
> Devi convincertene, e tu, io, i nostri uomini..sbagliamo. Accade tutti i giorni.


Su questo mi sento di quotarti in pieno. Raramente il traditore riesce a fare paragoni tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale... perchè il partner cessa di esistere completamente. Forse è una sorta di autodifesa del traditore.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e prima con le sfigate, poi con gli avverbi: mollami:mrgreen:


Non ha riscontrato grande successo il tuo avverbio....


----------



## Sole (21 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sai Diletta, anche a me faceva impazzire questo pensiero. Poi ho elaborato: in realtà io non c'ero. Finché ci sono stata lui non ha avuto occhi che per me, poi ci siamo allontanati. Si sono aperti altri orizzonti, altre possibilità.
> Siamo umani, Diletta. Non siamo perfetti, io penso che forse abbiamo solo dei tempi diversi. Se c'è una crisi, uno magari si logora prima dell'altro..e chi lo sa forse le cose potevano andare anche diversamente.
> Addirittura qualche volta mi chiedo se quando eravamo così lontani, col fatto che ci trascuravamo l'un l'altro, mi fosse capitato uno che mi faceva una corte spietata, cosa avrei fatto.
> Non è successo. Io ero troppo chiusa in me stessa, per aprirmi agli altri, ma siamo esseri umani, Diletta.
> Devi convincertene, e tu, io, i nostri uomini..sbagliamo. Accade tutti i giorni.


Bravissima Melania! Condivido tutto quello che dici!


----------



## melania (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Su questo mi sento di quotarti in pieno. Raramente il traditore riesce a fare paragoni tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale... perchè il partner cessa di esistere completamente. Forse è una sorta di autodifesa del traditore.


E sì.. Kid, allora qualche volta ci intendiamo! Comunque sì, mentre sta avvenendo un tradimento, chi tradisce non vuole, e non può fare paragoni. Li farà dopo, e saranno dolorosissimi. Lo vedi è sempre una questione di tempo e di pazienza.


----------



## Papero (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Temo di non essere abbastanza maturo per farlo, vostra maestà.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Meglio non dire niente, una parola è poca e due son troppe


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Meglio non dire niente, una parola è poca e due son troppe


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è vero che anche i traditori di quel tipo hanno il loro percorso di sofferenza
> 
> sa che quello è l'obiettivo cui tendi?
> 
> *è anche importante che ciò che gli dici non ti faccia venire dubbi sulla realtà di ciò che vedi*


.


penso che l'abbia capito dal mio atteggiamento, che qualcosa si sta muovendo in positivo.
Il grassetto è un'altra delle mie paure.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il distacco emotivo è una forma di autodifesa, soprattutto nei periodi in cui ci si sente più fragili per la delusione subita.
> Io sono convinta però che sia una fase. Per quanto una persona possa cambiare, se è incline alla dolcezza e all'apertura all'altro, difficilmente il suo cuore potrà restare freddo per sempre.
> 
> Io comunque credo che i fattori determinanti siano due: sicuramente gioca la propria forza interiore e, quindi, la consapevolezza di sè e del proprio valore, ma conta moltissimo anche l'atteggiamento dell'altro. Mio marito mi dimostra il suo amore ogni giorno, in mille piccoli gesti. E' qui, è presente, è dentro il nostro rapporto da capo a piedi. Ora come ora non riuscirei ad essere distaccata emotivamente nemmeno se lo volessi con tutte le mie forze. Davanti alla sincerità e alla forza di certi sentimenti non si può non abbassare le difese.



Non te la posso dare... devo distribuirla in giro :mrgreen:

ma quanto mi piace leggerti cara....


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La delusione per averla pensata diversa. Mai e poi mai avrei pensato avrebbe potuto tradirmi... errore mio probabilmente, ma la ritenevo migliore di me. E poi la rabbia di essermi fidato di uno che si dichiarava amico.
> 
> Ma forse la cosa che più mi ha fatto arrabbiare è la mia stupidità nel non essermene accorto subito.


 
io ho sempre pensato che lui fosse migliore di me.
Mi sono sempre sente sentita, in generale, più debole di lui, più insicura nella vita.
Lui l'ho sempre visto come una roccia, sempre ottimista, sempre fermo nei suoi principi.
Che delusione!


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sai Diletta, anche a me faceva impazzire questo pensiero. Poi ho elaborato: in realtà io non c'ero. Finché ci sono stata lui non ha avuto occhi che per me, poi ci siamo allontanati. Si sono aperti altri orizzonti, altre possibilità.
> Siamo umani, Diletta. Non siamo perfetti, io penso che forse abbiamo solo dei tempi diversi. Se c'è una crisi, uno magari si logora prima dell'altro..e chi lo sa forse le cose potevano andare anche diversamente.
> Addirittura qualche volta mi chiedo se quando eravamo così lontani, col fatto che ci trascuravamo l'un l'altro, mi fosse capitato uno che mi faceva una corte spietata, cosa avrei fatto.
> Non è successo. Io ero troppo chiusa in me stessa, per aprirmi agli altri, ma siamo esseri umani, Diletta.
> Devi convincertene, e tu, io, i nostri uomini..sbagliamo. Accade tutti i giorni.


E' vero. Anch'io non c'ero quando mi tradiva.

Quando ti leggo, mi dai una grande speranza per il futuro, grazie!


----------



## Minerva (21 Giugno 2011)

*che disdetta*



Kid ha detto:


> Non ha riscontrato grande successo il tuo avverbio....


 mi restano tanti sostantivi però.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> io ho sempre pensato che lui fosse migliore di me.
> Mi sono sempre sente sentita, in generale, più debole di lui, più insicura nella vita.
> Lui l'ho sempre visto come una roccia, sempre ottimista, sempre fermo nei suoi principi.
> Che delusione!


Idem.


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Sai Diletta, anche a me faceva impazzire questo pensiero. Poi ho elaborato: in realtà io non c'ero. Finché ci sono stata lui non ha avuto occhi che per me, poi ci siamo allontanati. Si sono aperti altri orizzonti, altre possibilità.
> Siamo umani, Diletta. Non siamo perfetti, io penso che forse abbiamo solo dei tempi diversi. Se c'è una crisi, uno magari si logora prima dell'altro..e chi lo sa forse le cose potevano andare anche diversamente.
> Addirittura qualche volta mi chiedo se quando eravamo così lontani, col fatto che ci trascuravamo l'un l'altro, mi fosse capitato uno che mi faceva una corte spietata, cosa avrei fatto.
> Non è successo. Io ero troppo chiusa in me stessa, per aprirmi agli altri, ma siamo esseri umani, Diletta.
> Devi convincertene, e tu, io, i nostri uomini..sbagliamo. Accade tutti i giorni.





Kid ha detto:


> Su questo mi sento di quotarti in pieno. Raramente il traditore riesce a fare paragoni tra l'amante e il partner ufficiale... perchè il partner cessa di esistere completamente. Forse è una sorta di autodifesa del traditore.



Melania e Kid, devo farvi una domandona:

ripensando a quando era in atto il tradimento, come erano i vostri partner?
Erano gli stessi di sempre, o c'era qualcosa di diverso negli atteggiamenti e nei loro comportamenti che, a pensarci bene, poteva dare adito a qualche sospetto?

Perché nel mio caso, che forse ha una diversa collocazione, lui è sempre la stessa bravissima persona di sempre, quella che si cura di me, che fa le stesse cose insieme a me, compreso il sesso, insomma...niente da eccepire.

Aspetto le vostre risposte per fare un po' di più di chiarezza, a me indispensabile


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> penso che l'abbia capito dal mio atteggiamento, che qualcosa si sta muovendo in positivo.
> *Il grassetto è un'altra delle mie paure*.


 
lo so

ci son passata

vedo X perchè X è il vero?
o perchè sta recitando X?
ma sono sicura di vedere X?
o non è forse che lo vedo perchè è ciò che vorrei fortissimamente vedere?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero. Anch'io non c'ero quando mi tradiva.
> 
> Quando ti leggo, mi dai una grande speranza per il futuro, grazie!


 
mi marito disse che mi aveva come "cancellata"

lì per lì mi fece male
ma notai nel suo atteggiamento qualcosa che mi fece pensare che aveva dovuto faticare


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Idem.


 
Cerco solo di capire se è possibile che lui fosse veramente come io lo vedevo, ed ha avuto un momento in cui si è perso, oppure se lui non è mai stato così e di conseguenza, da ora in poi dovrò convivere con la persona che veramente è.
Che tra l'altro , non sò se mi andrebbe a genio.....

Decisamente, ho ancora molta strada da fare.


----------



## kay76 (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> ci son passata
> 
> ...


Vero, vero...mi arrovello tutto il giorno con stè domande.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Vero, vero...mi arrovello tutto il giorno con stè domande.


io dicevo che nella mia testa c'erano 2 me che parlavano senza posa
ognuna perorando una tesi opposta
senza mai che mancassero loro gli argomenti


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Melania e Kid, devo farvi una domandona:
> 
> ripensando a quando era in atto il tradimento, come erano i vostri partner?
> Erano gli stessi di sempre, o c'era qualcosa di diverso negli atteggiamenti e nei loro comportamenti che, a pensarci bene, poteva dare adito a qualche sospetto?
> ...


Mia moglie era decisamente diversa... ha cominciato a parlare di divorzi, di come un rapporto non fosse più bello come agli esordi... sempre in generale, ma erano discorsi che in principio aveva sempre evitato perchè la spaventavano.


----------



## Kid (21 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Cerco solo di capire se è possibile che lui fosse veramente come io lo vedevo, ed ha avuto un momento in cui si è perso, oppure se lui non è mai stato così e di conseguenza, da ora in poi dovrò convivere con la persona che veramente è.
> Che tra l'altro , non sò se mi andrebbe a genio.....
> 
> Decisamente, ho ancora molta strada da fare.


Lo sai tu meglio di noi... siamo tutti diversi, anche se uguali durante un tradimento.


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Cerco solo di capire se è possibile che lui fosse veramente come io lo vedevo, ed ha avuto un momento in cui si è perso, oppure se lui non è mai stato così e di conseguenza, da ora in poi dovrò convivere con la persona che veramente è.
> Che tra l'altro , non sò se mi andrebbe a genio.....
> 
> Decisamente, ho ancora molta strada da fare.



Mi associo a te sulla lunga strada che abbiamo da fare.
Quello che dici è un bel dilemma da risolvere, ed è stato anche il mio fino ad ora.
Io forse intravedo quella che può essere una mia soluzione al dilemma, la cosa non è molto incoraggiante, credimi.
Penso di aver realizzato che lui è, di base,  quello che ho sempre conosciuto e apprezzato, con un lato oscuro che non avevo mai neanche intravisto. Questo suo aspetto nascosto ha preso il sopravvento in vari periodi della nostra vita...
Questo è ciò che è emerso finora dal nostro percorso.
E decidere di continuare a vivere insieme è accettare lui nella sua interezza...questa sì che la considero una missione non priva di rischi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Melania e Kid, devo farvi una domandona:
> 
> ripensando a quando era in atto il tradimento, come erano i vostri partner?
> Erano gli stessi di sempre, o c'era qualcosa di diverso negli atteggiamenti e nei loro comportamenti che, a pensarci bene, poteva dare adito a qualche sospetto?
> ...




Secondo me questo è molto importante


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> ci son passata
> 
> ...



Sì, anche tutti questi dubbi destabilizzano e ostacolano il percorso.
Quindi si tratta di una tappa fisiologica che ha i suoi tempi a prescindere dal comportamento ineccepibile del marito?
Dubbi normali in questa fase destinati a dissolversi strada facendo?


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche tutti questi dubbi destabilizzano e ostacolano il percorso.
> Quindi si tratta di una tappa fisiologica che ha i suoi tempi a prescindere dal comportamento ineccepibile del marito?
> Dubbi normali in questa fase destinati a dissolversi strada facendo?


 Cara se non avessi dei dubbi saresti un alineo!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, anche tutti questi dubbi destabilizzano e ostacolano il percorso.
> Quindi si tratta di una tappa fisiologica che ha i suoi tempi a prescindere dal comportamento ineccepibile del marito?
> Dubbi normali in questa fase destinati a dissolversi strada facendo?


nel mio caso
diverso dal tuo perchè si trattava di un presunto innamoramento:

dubbi normali

che non hanno tantissimo a che vedere col comportamento del marito

ma con le scelte del tradito


ma nel mio caso appunto
c'era da dirimere un problema di fondo
grosso, ma dalla cui soluzione discendevano direttamente molte cose

ama me?
se sì, può essersi trattato di uno scivolone
quindi ci sono le premesse per tentare una ricostruzione su basi consone a me
se no, abbiamo chiuso

nel tuo caso
con premesse diverse
la questione di base sembra più semplice

"a mio marito piace trombare in giro mantenedosi la mogliettina a casa:
1. me lo tengo com'è?
2. gli faccio capire che la scelta se continuare in questo modo non è senza conseguenze?
3. lo mollo?"

tu propendi per la 1
ma soprattutto, nella sostanza, non consideri la 2 ed in realtà è proprio questo che mi lascia perplessa


----------



## melania (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Melania e Kid, devo farvi una domandona:
> 
> ripensando a quando era in atto il tradimento, come erano i vostri partner?
> Erano gli stessi di sempre, o c'era qualcosa di diverso negli atteggiamenti e nei loro comportamenti che, a pensarci bene, poteva dare adito a qualche sospetto?
> ...


Mio marito era diverso, e in quel periodo lo detestavo. Ma non volevo vedere, se ti dicessi che è anche stato fuori per qualche fine settimana, e che invece di chiedermi se effettivamente fossero plausibili le ragioni lavorative che adduceva, mi limitavo a salutarlo. 
Anzi ero addirittura sollevata di non vedere i suoi musi lunghi per un po'. Sesso..non c'era, nemmeno a parlarne. 
Ho un ricordo che mi brucia ancora tanto. Una sera avrei voluto e glielo feci capire, si ritrasse e io indignata gli dissi :" oh ma allora se mi cercassi qualcun'altro? "Mi rispose serafico: " se hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti soddisfi in questo momento!"
L'ho odiato, ma nemmeno allora ho capito. Eravamo io su Marte, lui su Plutone.  
Tutte le volte che abbiamo litigato ferocemente fino a farci male, mio Marito mi ha ripetuto che sapeva che di fatto il suo è stato un tradimento,ma in realtà in quel momento non eravamo moglie e marito, anzi non eravamo niente....ed è così, anche se incredibile.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Cara se non avessi dei dubbi saresti un alineo!


a me già pare un'aliena

ma un "alineo" sarebbe inquietante


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Mio marito era diverso, e in quel periodo lo detestavo. Ma non volevo vedere, se ti dicessi che è anche stato fuori per qualche fine settimana, e che invece di chiedermi se effettivamente fossero plausibili le ragioni lavorative che adduceva, mi limitavo a salutarlo.
> Anzi ero addirittura sollevata di non vedere i suoi musi lunghi per un po'. Sesso..non c'era, nemmeno a parlarne.
> Ho un ricordo che mi brucia ancora tanto. Una sera avrei voluto e glielo feci capire, si ritrasse e io indignata gli dissi :" oh ma allora se mi cercassi qualcun'altro? "Mi rispose serafico: " se hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti soddisfi in questo momento!"
> L'ho odiato, ma nemmeno allora ho capito. Eravamo io su Marte, lui su Plutone.
> Tutte le volte che abbiamo litigato ferocemente fino a farci male, mio Marito mi ha ripetuto che sapeva che di fatto il suo è stato un tradimento,ma in realtà in quel momento non eravamo moglie e marito, anzi non eravamo niente....ed è così, anche se incredibile.



Vale la stessa cosa per quello che è successo prima a me, poi a mia moglie. E' quasi difficile parlare di tradimento, perchè eravamo come separati in quel periodo.


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Mio marito era diverso, e in quel periodo lo detestavo. Ma non volevo vedere, se ti dicessi che è anche stato fuori per qualche fine settimana, e che invece di chiedermi se effettivamente fossero plausibili le ragioni lavorative che adduceva, mi limitavo a salutarlo.
> Anzi ero addirittura sollevata di non vedere i suoi musi lunghi per un po'. Sesso..non c'era, nemmeno a parlarne.
> Ho un ricordo che mi brucia ancora tanto. Una sera avrei voluto e glielo feci capire, si ritrasse e io indignata gli dissi :" oh ma allora se mi cercassi qualcun'altro? "Mi rispose serafico: " se hai bisogno di qualcuno che ti soddisfi in questo momento!"
> L'ho odiato, ma nemmeno allora ho capito. Eravamo io su Marte, lui su Plutone.
> Tutte le volte che abbiamo litigato ferocemente fino a farci male, mio Marito mi ha ripetuto che sapeva che di fatto il suo è stato un tradimento,ma in realtà in quel momento *non eravamo moglie e marito, anzi non eravamo niente...*.ed è così, anche se incredibile.


 

Si, anche per me è stato così.
Lui era diverso, non magari nella quotidianità(la sua amante era in un'altra città e si sono visti per 10 mesi una volta al mese, ma mai nei week end o di sera, anche per questo è stato difficile per me capire che il suo cambiamento era la conseguenza di un tradimento)ma sentivo che eravamo lontani, che lui era nervoso, angosciato.
Ti approvo il grassetto, non eravamo niente, ognuno si faceva la sua vita.
Liu sostiene di non essersi mai innamorato dell'altra, ma non è stato neanche solo squallido sesso. Penso abbia trovato una persona che lo sostenesse in un momento di sua crisi interiore(tral'altro lei era più vecchia di 10 anni).Una specie di amicizia(anzi, lui dice che per qualche mese è stato così), poi degenerata.
A volte credo in questa spiegazione.
Altre volte mi sento una cogliona.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Si, anche per me è stato così.
> Lui era diverso, non magari nella quotidianità(la sua amante era in un'altra città e si sono visti per 10 mesi una volta al mese, ma mai nei week end o di sera, anche per questo è stato difficile per me capire che il suo cambiamento era la conseguenza di un tradimento)ma sentivo che eravamo lontani, che lui era nervoso, angosciato.
> Ti approvo il grassetto, non eravamo niente, ognuno si faceva la sua vita.
> Liu sostiene di non essersi mai innamorato dell'altra, ma non è stato neanche solo squallido sesso. Penso abbia trovato una persona che lo sostenesse in un momento di sua crisi interiore(tral'altro lei era più vecchia di 10 anni).Una specie di amicizia(anzi, lui dice che per qualche mese è stato così), poi degenerata.
> ...


E' sempre così... l'amore nelle storie extraconiugali è solo un abbaglio, non esiste. Anche se chi è convinto del contrario... ma guarda caso l'amante rimane tale e il marito pure.


----------



## Match Point (22 Giugno 2011)

credo che colui che coloro che sanno andare avanti sono i piú coraggiosi!é molto piú facile andare via che restare!!!In bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è molto importante


...Sì Quintina, è importante.
Allora, secondo te, mi deve bastare?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Sì Quintina, è importante.
> Allora, secondo te, mi deve bastare?


visto che sono passati 20 anni (mi pare...) e visto che la vita con lui comunque è bella... io non mi farei tante menate sul come e perché sono successe certe cose... ovvero: ci sta che te le sei fatte, ma io non me le farei in eterno, soprattutto se non hanno contato granché per lui

ma questo è quello che farei io, che ho un certo vissuto

tu ne hai un altro, e probabilmente non puoi pensare come me


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nel mio caso
> diverso dal tuo perchè si trattava di un presunto innamoramento:
> 
> dubbi normali
> ...



Capisco che il tuo caso sia diverso, c'era da stabilire se si trattava di innamoramento o di presunto tale, questa era la questione di base da cui partire.

Perchè pensi che non consideri per niente la questione n. 2?
Se capitasse un altro scivolone con tali caratteristiche non potrei proprio passarci sopra ed è stato uno dei pochi punti fermi in cui sono stata e sono irremovibile. 
E non ce la farei non per partito preso, ma perché il dolore è così forte che non potrei riaffrontarlo un'altra volta.
Tra l'altro non so ancora se ce la farò a superare questo...e come ne uscirò.

Lui lo sa chiaramente, mi ha sempre detto che è sicurissimo che non ricapiterà perché, oltre allo sbaglio, c'è anche la consapevolezza di non esserne più capace...     

Questo è quanto ad oggi...il resto è ancora tutto da ridefinire, ma non voglio essere più frettolosa di chiudere la cosa, ho capito che è una questione grossa e come tale va trattata.

Anche se non ci sono stati risvolti sentimentali ho capito che la cosa, che all'inizio mi aveva parecchio sollevato, mi ha dato lo stesso una grande delusione e mi ha portato comunque tanta umiliazione. 
Tutto questo non va sminuito, perché se si arriva a minimizzarlo, come ha fatto lui, si sminuisce anche il dolore che provo e che è un grosso dolore.
Ho cercato in questi giorni di farglielo capire,  spero di esserci riuscita.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco che il tuo caso sia diverso, c'era da stabilire se si trattava di innamoramento o di presunto tale, questa era la questione di base da cui partire.
> 
> Perchè pensi che non consideri per niente la questione n. 2?
> Se capitasse un altro scivolone con tali caratteristiche non potrei proprio passarci sopra ed è stato uno dei pochi punti fermi in cui sono stata e sono irremovibile.
> ...



Ti capisco.

Per me è peggio se il traditore non si è sentito innamorato dell'amante, perchè significa che ha messo a repentaglio un rapporto per cosa... una trombata?


----------



## Sole (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> visto che sono passati 20 anni (mi pare...) e visto che la vita con lui comunque è bella... io non mi farei tante menate sul come e perché sono successe certe cose... ovvero: ci sta che te le sei fatte, ma io non me le farei in eterno, soprattutto se non hanno contato granché per lui
> 
> ma questo è quello che farei io, che ho un certo vissuto
> 
> tu ne hai un altro, e probabilmente non puoi pensare come me


Ma forse Diletta ha paura che lui non le dica la verità, che in realtà non siano passati 20 anni, che il problema riguardi anche il presente e che la tendenza a tradire sia parte di lui.

E' un dubbio legittimo quando hai subito diversi tradimenti di sesso. L'idea che il tuo uomo (o la tua donna) siano traditori seriali e non possano smettere è abbastanza preoccupante se si vuole un matrimonio basato su certi presupposti.

C'è stato un periodo in cui non riuscivo a camminare per strada insieme a lui perchè pensavo che ogni donna incrociata per strada fosse ai suoi occhi un'occasione possibile solo perchè lei... non era me.
Era molto difficile vivere serenamente, in quel periodo.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capisco che il tuo caso sia diverso, *c'era da stabilire se si trattava di innamoramento o di presunto tale, questa era la questione di base da cui partire.*
> 
> .................


no diletta la questione non era se era innamorato o no di lei

la questione era se amava me


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vale la stessa cosa per quello che è successo prima a me, poi a mia moglie. E' quasi difficile parlare di tradimento, perchè eravamo come separati in quel periodo.



In parte è successo anche a noi il fatto di essere distaccati, apatici,  ognuno nel suo mondo, ma solo in parte.
Lui ha preso la palla al balzo in un momento di stanca della coppia, ma non si è mai trattato di grossa crisi, semplicemente  eravamo un po' troppo "trasparenti" l'uno per l'altra.

Ma allora nel vostro caso c'è stato un presunto coinvolgimento sentimentale?


----------



## Sole (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> 
> Per me è peggio se il traditore non si è sentito innamorato dell'amante, perchè significa che ha messo a repentaglio un rapporto per cosa... una trombata?


La sensazione è quella.
Il pensiero è: ma davvero il nostro amore valeva così poco?
Se poi anche il sesso matrimoniale era più che soddisfacente... insomma, davvero lì per lì non ti dai una spiegazione.

Ma oggi vedo le cose diversamente. E ti dirò che l'unico tradimento che non saprei perdonare a mio marito è quello con un'amante che dura nel tempo, con cui si crea questo rapporto parallelo fatto di un sentimento che magari non è amore, ma che ci va molto vicino. Ecco, credo che in questo caso aprirei la porta e lo inviterei a raggiungere serenamente la sua amante.

E ammiro moltissimo le persone che sono riuscite a superare un'esperienza così difficile.


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> visto che sono passati 20 anni (mi pare...) e visto che la vita con lui comunque è bella... io non mi farei tante menate sul come e perché sono successe certe cose... ovvero: ci sta che te le sei fatte, ma io non me le farei in eterno, soprattutto se non hanno contato granché per lui
> 
> ma questo è quello che farei io, che ho un certo vissuto
> 
> tu ne hai un altro, e probabilmente non puoi pensare come me



Quintina, non mi farei tutte queste menate se non ci fosse stato un  tradimento fatto di recente, forse non consumato o forse sì, mi interessa molto poco,  visto che il fine era quello.

Diciamo che c'è un filo conduttore...


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> In parte è successo anche a noi il fatto di essere distaccati, apatici,  ognuno nel suo mondo, ma solo in parte.
> Lui ha preso la palla al balzo in un momento di stanca della coppia, ma non si è mai trattato di grossa crisi, semplicemente  eravamo un po' troppo "trasparenti" l'uno per l'altra.
> 
> Ma allora nel vostro caso c'è stato un presunto coinvolgimento sentimentale?


Da parte mia senz'altro... ero convinto di essere innamoratissimo.

Mia moglie invece si sentiva confusa, ma le parole "ti amo" all'amante non si è mai sognata di dirgliele.


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma forse Diletta ha paura che lui non le dica la verità, che in realtà non siano passati 20 anni, che il problema riguardi anche il presente e che la tendenza a tradire sia parte di lui.
> 
> E' un dubbio legittimo quando hai subito diversi tradimenti di sesso. L'idea che il tuo uomo (o la tua donna) siano traditori seriali e non possano smettere è abbastanza preoccupante se si vuole un matrimonio basato su certi presupposti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Da parte mia senz'altro... ero convinto di essere innamoratissimo.
> 
> Mia moglie invece si sentiva confusa, m*a le parole "ti amo" all'amante non si è mai sognata di dirgliele.*


ma Kid, tu avresti preferito che gliele avesse dette???


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma Kid, tu avresti preferito che gliele avesse dette???


Non avrei preferito nulla... ma sicuramente è più giustificabile. Ti senti innamorato=sesso=confusione.


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non avrei preferito nulla... ma sicuramente è più giustificabile. Ti senti innamorato=sesso=confusione.




Brrrrr..... ognuno è diverso, lo so.
Ma per me se credi di essere innamorato, non è che lo credi, lo sei, anche se poi questo innamoramento si rivela flebile come la nebbia, o basato su caratteristiche solo immaginate e non reali della persona di cui sei preso...

Brrrrr......


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Da parte mia senz'altro... ero convinto di essere innamoratissimo.
> 
> Mia moglie invece si sentiva confusa, ma le parole "ti amo" all'amante non si è mai sognata di dirgliele.



Ma tua moglie ha saputo di questo tuo presunto coinvolgimento affettivo nei confronti dell'amante?
Se sì, mi ritengo fortunata che le cose siano diverse per me perché non ce la farei mai, mai e mai.
Concordo sul fatto che tua moglie sia una roccia, sempre che abbia saputo ciò.


----------



## Diletta (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brrrrr..... ognuno è diverso, lo so.
> Ma per me se credi di essere innamorato, non è che lo credi, lo sei, anche se poi questo innamoramento si rivela flebile come la nebbia, o basato su caratteristiche solo immaginate e non reali della persona di cui sei preso...
> 
> Brrrrr......



Ti quoto !:up::up:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie ha saputo di questo tuo presunto coinvolgimento affettivo nei confronti dell'amante?
> Se sì, mi ritengo fortunata che le cose siano diverse per me perché non ce la farei mai, mai e mai.
> Concordo sul fatto che tua moglie sia una roccia, sempre che abbia saputo ciò.


Certo l'ha saputo... da me.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Brrrrr..... ognuno è diverso, lo so.
> Ma per me se credi di essere innamorato, non è che lo credi, lo sei, anche se poi questo innamoramento si rivela flebile come la nebbia, o basato su caratteristiche solo immaginate e non reali della persona di cui sei preso...
> 
> Brrrrr......



Mah sai, io l'ho detto tante volte: io non so cos'è l'amore, dubito pure che esista. Come faccio a sapere quando sono innamorato? Non ho mai trovato alcuna differenza tra una cotta adolescenziale e quello che provo per mia moglie. Ho sempre preso tutto molto seriamente.


----------



## Sole (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io in questo periodo, incrociando le donne per strada, soprattutto ora che è estate e tante sono così stimolanti, mi faccio lo stesso pensiero e ci sto male, mi si stringe lo stomaco.
> Tutto è motivo di turbamento e quando si rientra a casa il mio umore è pessimo, *mi puoi capire allora*?
> Quando finirà questa tortura?


Sì sì, ti capisco.

Non so quando finirà per te, ma credo che finirà.

Per me è finita. Davvero ho raggiunto uno stato di totale indifferenza in quel senso. Forse dipende dal lavoro che sto facendo da tempo con la mia psicologa. Ma mi sento molto più indipendente, molto meno concentrata su mio marito e molto più sul nostro rapporto.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Mah sai, io l'ho detto tante volte: io non so cos'è l'amore, dubito pure che esista. Come faccio a sapere quando sono innamorato? Non ho mai trovato alcuna differenza tra una cotta adolescenziale e quello che provo per mia moglie. *Ho sempre preso tutto molto seriamen*te.


 o viceversa


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> o viceversa


 
mi è semblato di vedele un kamikaze :carneval:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> o viceversa


Ho smesso di prendere seriamente altre cose, ma non i rapporti sentimentali con le donne.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho smesso di prendere seriamente altre cose, ma non i rapporti sentimentali *con le donne*.


miiiii


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho smesso di prendere seriamente altre cose, ma non i rapporti sentimentali con le donne.


 ma non credo tu sia consapevole, infatti.sei in buona fede


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii




Per la cronaca: no, non ne ho.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non credo tu sia consapevole, infatti.sei in buona fede



Certo, dimenticavo di essere un immaturo, scusa.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, dimenticavo di essere un immaturo, scusa.


 niente, figurati


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> niente, figurati


Magari il giorno che sua maestà deciderà di scendere dal trono e rendersi conto che la sua spocchiosa saccenza non porta da nessuna parte, potremo riparlarne. 

Ma che scemo che sono, non potrei capire....


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> 
> Per me è peggio se il traditore non si è sentito innamorato dell'amante, perchè significa che ha messo a repentaglio un rapporto per cosa... una trombata?


 
E' un pò quello che dico a mio marito. Se mi avesse detto che aveva perso la testa, magari solo per un momento, avrei sofferto di più, ma  avrei anche compreso di più.
Anche se non credo che lui l'abbia fatto per una trombata, resta comunque il fatto che è stata una cosa per cui non valeva assolutamente la pena perdere noi e la nostra famiglia, ed è lui il primo a dirlo.
E ancor più grave, dice che anche "durante" se ne rendeva conto.
Quindi solo puro egoismo e debolezza.


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' un pò quello che dico a mio marito. Se mi avesse detto che aveva perso la testa, magari solo per un momento, avrei sofferto di più, ma  avrei anche compreso di più.
> Anche se non credo che lui l'abbia fatto per una trombata, resta comunque il fatto che è stata una cosa per cui non valeva assolutamente la pena perdere noi e la nostra famiglia, ed è lui il primo a dirlo.
> E ancor più grave, dice che anche "durante" se ne rendeva conto.
> Quindi solo puro egoismo e debolezza.


:up:

La pensiamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## Papero (22 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie ha saputo di questo tuo presunto coinvolgimento affettivo nei confronti dell'amante?
> Se sì, mi ritengo fortunata che le cose siano diverse per me perché non ce la farei mai, mai e mai.
> Concordo sul fatto che tua moglie sia una roccia, sempre che abbia saputo ciò.


Mia moglie seppe del mio coinvolgimento emotivo ma poi ho/abbiamo elaborato che effettivamente non ero innamorato della tipa ma di quello che lei rappresentava in quel momento... Ero convinto di essere innamorato di lei ma in realtà era quasi una giustificazione che mi davo per continuare il rapporto fedifrago...



Kid ha detto:


> Magari il giorno che sua maestà deciderà di scendere dal trono e rendersi conto che la sua spocchiosa saccenza non porta da nessuna parte, potremo riparlarne.
> 
> Ma che scemo che sono, non potrei capire....


Perchè Minerva ce l'ha così tanto con te Kid? Tutte queste rispostine acide e inutili... non capisco. C'è stato qualche diverbio in passato tra voi che a me sfugge? mah...


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mia moglie seppe del mio coinvolgimento emotivo ma poi ho/abbiamo elaborato che effettivamente non ero innamorato della tipa ma di quello che lei rappresentava in quel momento... Ero convinto di essere innamorato di lei ma in realtà era quasi una giustificazione che mi davo per continuare il rapporto fedifrago...
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè Minerva ce l'ha così tanto con te Kid? Tutte queste rispostine acide e inutili... non capisco. C'è stato qualche diverbio in passato tra voi che a me sfugge? mah...


Ma no è simpatica... no?


----------



## Papero (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no è simpatica... no?


tuttaltro


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mia moglie seppe del mio coinvolgimento emotivo ma poi ho/abbiamo elaborato che effettivamente non ero innamorato della tipa ma *di quello che lei rappresentava in quel momento*... *Ero convinto di essere innamorato di lei ma in realtà era quasi una giustificazione che mi davo per continuare il rapporto fedifrago...*
> 
> ..............


penso sia quello che è successo a mio marito


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mia moglie seppe del mio coinvolgimento emotivo ma poi ho/abbiamo elaborato che effettivamente non ero innamorato della tipa ma di quello che lei rappresentava in quel momento... Ero convinto di essere innamorato di lei ma in realtà era quasi una giustificazione che mi davo per continuare il rapporto fedifrago...


E poi, hai capito perchè l'avevi fatto, visto che sei giunto alla conclusione che non ne eri innamorato?

E' una domanda a cui mi sento sempre rispondere "non lo so".


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te lo sussurro dolcemente all'orecchio: gli unici che devono crescere, sono i miei figli.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH...ammettilo dopo che i miei occhi hanno incontrato i tuoi...sei stato UOMO...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo so cara Nausicaa e ti ringrazio, ma io continuo a dire di essere stata soprattutto fortunata. L'amore a volte è anche questione di fortuna.


Hai voglia...hai voglia eh?
A sto giro ho calato l'Asso e l'Asso piglia tutto!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Meglio non dire niente, una parola è poca e due son troppe


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Se ci fosse un tasto da pigiare....madonna damigiana .....:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari il giorno che sua maestà deciderà di scendere dal trono e rendersi conto che la sua spocchiosa saccenza non porta da nessuna parte, potremo riparlarne.
> 
> Ma che scemo che sono, non potrei capire....


Non farti intimidire solo perchè sei giovane!
Credimi Kid...
Anche noi uomini andiamo a fasi...
Anch'io sono passato per la stessa situazione...
Il Conte a 30 anni era una cosa che non puoi lontanamente immaginare...
Ora come sai sto attraversando lo stige...che mi porta dai 40 ai 50.
Un'età impervia e bastarda...ricordati di me...
ma dopo i 50 fidati sarà tutta piana con le donne...

Loro oramai hanno già dato.
Il tempo è galantomo ed è irreversibile...
Q 30 anni non avrei mai immaginato di vivere così dopo i 40...

Quindi stai sempre con donne della tua portata e sensibilità....

Ok?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Giugno 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mia moglie seppe del mio coinvolgimento emotivo ma poi ho/abbiamo elaborato che effettivamente non ero innamorato della tipa ma di quello che lei rappresentava in quel momento... Ero convinto di essere innamorato di lei ma in realtà era quasi una giustificazione che mi davo per continuare il rapporto fedifrago...
> 
> 
> 
> Perchè Minerva ce l'ha così tanto con te Kid? Tutte queste rispostine acide e inutili... non capisco. C'è stato qualche diverbio in passato tra voi che a me sfugge? mah...


Papero se vuoi uccidere tu moglie...digli tutte le emozioni e le sensazioni che quell'altra ti ha fatto provare...hai solo corso con una ferrari per una volta nella vita...come sai quelle auto, nn sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa ecc..ecc..ecc...ma in pista come sai...ti lanciano nell'iperuranio...


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Papero se vuoi uccidere tu moglie...digli tutte le emozioni e le sensazioni che quell'altra ti ha fatto provare...hai solo corso con una ferrari per una volta nella vita...come sai quelle auto, nn sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa ecc..ecc..ecc...ma in pista come sai...ti lanciano nell'iperuranio...


 
Pensa quanto sono scema....le ferrari per me sono le donne che sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa e in più sanno fare tutto quello che sanno fare le amanti...........
E' facile e fare l'amante...
più difficile è amare sempre, e nonostante tutto, anche quando gli devi lavare le mutande!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH...ammettilo dopo che i miei occhi hanno incontrato i tuoi...sei stato UOMO...:mexican:


Te lo concedo Conte, la tua filosofia di vita mi ha affascinato.


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sono scema....le ferrari per me sono le donne che sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa e in più sanno fare tutto quello che sanno fare le amanti...........
> E' facile e fare l'amante...
> *più difficile è amare sempre, e nonostante tutto, anche quando gli devi lavare le mutande!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Ma perchè, non sono capaci?


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma perchè, non sono capaci?


:up:


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma perchè, non sono capaci?


 
intendi se le amanti sono capaci a lavare le mutande??non sò, non sono mai stata amante.
se per "lavare le mutande" vogliamo intendere portare avanti un rapporto  con il bello e il brutto, ci sono due opzioni:

Se l'amante è anch'essa sposata, significa che no, non sa  amare sempre e nonostante tutto, visto che tradisce il marito.

Se l'amante è single, bisognerebbe metterla alla prova.

Ovviamente è un mio pensiero, da tradita, non vedo di buon occhio le amanti.......e sentir dire che le amanti sono le ferrari e le mogli quelle buone solo per portare i figli a scuola e caricare la spesa, bè, mi sembra piuttosto offensivo.


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> intendi se le amanti sono capaci a lavare le mutande??non sò, non sono mai stata amante.
> se per "lavare le mutande" vogliamo intendere portare avanti un rapporto  con il bello e il brutto, ci sono due opzioni:
> 
> Se l'amante è anch'essa sposata, significa che no, non sa  amare sempre e nonostante tutto, visto che tradisce il marito.
> ...


non le amanti, ma loro...gli uomini eh?


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> intendi se le amanti sono capaci a lavare le mutande??non sò, non sono mai stata amante.
> se per "lavare le mutande" vogliamo intendere portare avanti un rapporto con il bello e il brutto, ci sono due opzioni:
> 
> Se l'amante è anch'essa sposata, significa che no, non sa amare sempre e nonostante tutto, visto che tradisce il marito.
> ...


No no, io intendevo gli uomini. Per quale motivo dovremmo lavare noi le loro mutande? Loro lavano le nostre? La frase sulle ferrari non era la frase di una donna, comunque.


----------



## Minerva (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> intendi se le amanti sono capaci a lavare le mutande??non sò, non sono mai stata amante.
> se per "lavare le mutande" vogliamo intendere portare avanti un rapporto con il bello e il brutto, ci sono due opzioni:
> 
> Se l'amante è anch'essa sposata, significa che no, non sa amare sempre e nonostante tutto, visto che tradisce il marito.
> ...


 ti consoli pensare che da utilitaria in teoria una donna può sempre trasformarsi in ferrari per qualcuno...è solo questione di ruoli interscambiabili:mrgreen:


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No no, io intendevo gli uomini. Per quale motivo dovremmo lavare noi le loro mutande? Loro lavano le nostre? La frase sulle ferrari non era la frase di una donna, comunque.


Be certo...era una frase, così, ironica!ci mancherebbe, ognuno si lava le sue...oppure se io lavo le tue, la prossima volta tu lavi le mie!!!!!!!


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> intendi se le amanti sono capaci a lavare le mutande??non sò, non sono mai stata amante.
> se per "lavare le mutande" vogliamo intendere portare avanti un rapporto  con il bello e il brutto, ci sono due opzioni:
> 
> Se l'amante è anch'essa sposata, significa che no, non sa  amare sempre e nonostante tutto, visto che tradisce il marito.
> ...


io sono un'amante single
puoi chiarire cosa intendi per "bisognerebbe metterla alla prova"?
grazie


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> io sono un'amante single
> puoi chiarire cosa intendi per "bisognerebbe metterla alla prova"?
> grazie


.


Perchè credo che un'amante possa essere convinta di amare l'uomo sposato con cui sta.....

Bisognerebbe vedere se lei continuerebbe ad amarlo se lui decidesse di lasciare la moglie e vivere con lei.....


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Perchè credo che un'amante possa essere convinta di amare l'uomo sposato con cui sta.....
> ...


ok...ora ho capito meglio
parafrasandola alla maniera di Niko, bisognerebbe vedere se lei sarebbe disponibile a prendersi il pacco completo :up:


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Perchè credo che un'amante possa essere convinta di amare l'uomo sposato con cui sta.....
> ...


C'è chi ce la fa. Ma di solito lui lascia quando la moglie apre la porta...


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ok...ora ho capito meglio
> parafrasandola alla maniera di Niko, bisognerebbe vedere se lei sarebbe disponibile a prendersi il pacco completo :up:


 
Bravissima.

Poi ovvio, io parlo, ma con i pregiudizi che ho  quello che ho vissuto.

L'amante di mio marito, con cui ho avuto la malsana idea di scambiare qualche messaggio, mi ha dato proprio questa sensazione...il pacco completo non se lo sarebbe preso.


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Bravissima.
> 
> Poi ovvio, io parlo, ma con i pregiudizi che ho  quello che ho vissuto.
> 
> L'amante di mio marito, con cui ho avuto la malsana idea di scambiare qualche messaggio, mi ha dato proprio questa sensazione...il pacco completo non se lo sarebbe preso.


sono sensazioni derivate da alcuni messaggi
idea malsana
perché ben altro è guardare una persona negli occhi e avere il coraggio di dire certe cose vis a vis

comunque io il pacco completo me lo prenderei
ma solo se lo vuole anche lui
altrimenti me ne andrei per la mia strada
e comunque 
per lui sarei felice


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> sono sensazioni derivate da alcuni messaggi
> idea malsana
> perché ben altro è guardare una persona negli occhi e avere il coraggio di dire certe cose vis a vis
> 
> ...


.

Si, solo una sensazione.

O forse un mio volere a tutti costi pensarla come una brutta persona.

Lui e anche lei mi hanno detto che lei lo amava sul serio.


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> Si, solo una sensazione.
> 
> ...


e comunque, che lo amasse sul serio o no, adesso che importanza ha?
non focalizzarti su di lei
ma focalizzati su di te
o al massimo su di te e su di lui

in fin dei conti lei non ci sarebbe stata
se lui non le avesse dato adito di esserci


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ok...ora ho capito meglio
> parafrasandola alla maniera di Niko, bisognerebbe vedere se lei sarebbe disponibile a prendersi il pacco completo :up:


:mrgreen:


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Niko


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Bravissima.
> 
> Poi ovvio, io parlo, ma con i pregiudizi che ho quello che ho vissuto.
> 
> *L'amante di mio marito, con cui ho avuto la malsana idea di scambiare qualche messaggio, mi ha dato proprio questa sensazione...il pacco completo non se lo sarebbe preso*.


Pure quello di mia moglie...però il punto non sono gli amanti ma i nostri coniugi traditori...perché loro NON ne vogliono sapere di andarsene?


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure quello di mia moglie...però il punto non sono gli amanti ma i nostri coniugi traditori...perché loro NON ne vogliono sapere di andarsene?


forse perché hanno paura di rimanere soli?


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> forse perché hanno paura di rimanere soli?


Ma no...avrebbero i loro fantastici amanti...che ci stanno a fare con noi "utilitarie" (per usare l'ultima definizione del conte :rotfl:
Ci tengono come tappabuchi?


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no...avrebbero i loro fantastici amanti...che ci stanno a fare con noi "utilitarie" (per usare l'ultima definizione del conte :rotfl:
> Ci tengono come tappabuchi?


ma se questi fantastici amanti scappano alle prime avvisaglie di burrasca...


Niko...non sottovalutare la paura di restare da soli, ok?


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pure quello di mia moglie...però il punto non sono gli amanti ma i nostri coniugi traditori...*perché loro NON ne vogliono sapere di andarsene? *


.


Non ho mai sprecato le mie energie per pensare alla sua amante.

Ho solo sbagliato a rispondere ai suoi inutili messaggi.

Le colpe del tradimento le dò solo a mio marito.

Per il grassetto, non dirlo a me, sono mesi che gli dico di andarsene dalla sua amante...ma lui non ne vuole sapere.!!!!


----------



## elena (22 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Non ho mai sprecato le mie energie per pensare alla sua amante.
> ...


ma non era finita tra lui e l'amante?


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> forse perché hanno paura di rimanere soli?


 
sarebbe proprio la ragione sbagliata per restare con il coniuge però.

Non sarebbe il giusto presupposto per ricostruire.


----------



## kay76 (22 Giugno 2011)

elena ha detto:


> ma non era finita tra lui e l'amante?


.


si è finita.

Ma io glielo dico lo stesso.

nei momenti di crisi nera, che ancora spesso mi capitano.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sono scema....le ferrari per me sono le donne che sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa e in più sanno fare tutto quello che sanno fare le amanti...........
> E' facile e fare l'amante...
> più difficile è amare sempre, e nonostante tutto, anche quando gli devi lavare le mutande!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vedi di capire allora perchè si tende a tenersi la moglie buona per certe cose e le amichette buone per altre cose eh?
Già mia cara, se la moglie mi fanculizza, chi mi lava poi le mutande?
Vedi ci sono anche quelle che rinunciano ad essere le amanti dei loro mariti...con le conseguenze che tutti sappiamo eh?
se io voglio la pelosetta, non è che mi fai andare bene, no pelosetta e anca che ti devo attenzioni...capisci?
No pelosetta, ok, vo in cerca altrove....e così poi ho ancora meno tempo per te...monta la rogna capisci?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No no, io intendevo gli uomini. Per quale motivo dovremmo lavare noi le loro mutande? Loro lavano le nostre? La frase sulle ferrari non era la frase di una donna, comunque.


Loro fanno un sacco di altre cose no?
Tipo ti lavano l'auto no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro fanno un sacco di altre cose no?
> Tipo ti lavano l'auto no?


 

ma quando mai?

me la lavo io all'autolavaggio coi gettoni!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no...avrebbero i loro fantastici amanti...che ci stanno a fare con noi "utilitarie" (per usare l'ultima definizione del conte :rotfl:
> Ci tengono come tappabuchi?


No: io non ho mai parlato di utilitarie
Ecchecazzo...
Io ho parlato di Ferrari...
Per me comunque i traditi fanno malissimo ad andare a ravanare sugli amanti...
Mettiamo che...allora per spirito di verità caro Niko lei ti dicesse, senti sei un amante mediocre, non mi fai godere ecc..ecc.e.cc...mentre quell'altro mi manda nell'iperuranio...

Mettiamo che ciò sia vero.
Non ci puoi fare nulla.

Da tutto quel che ho letto qui, i rapporti con l'amante sono un'altra cosa...eh?
Poi cazzo non è facile lasciare una persona per un'altra...questo è il dilemma.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No: io non ho mai parlato di utilitarie
> Ecchecazzo...
> Io ho parlato di Ferrari...
> Per me comunque i traditi fanno malissimo ad andare a ravanare sugli amanti...
> ...


 

ma dai, ma una donna mica manda all'aria la famiglia per uno che scopa da dio e basta... ci sarà anche dell'altro!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma quando mai?
> 
> me la lavo io all'autolavaggio coi gettoni!


Ok allora ti danno un tenore di vita con il loro stipendio, che tu con il tuo, non potresti mai permetterti
Altrimenti se ti tocca perfino mantenerlo il maritino, lo scarichi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok allora ti danno un tenore di vita con il loro stipendio, che tu con il tuo, non potresti mai permetterti
> Altrimenti se ti tocca perfino mantenerlo il maritino, lo scarichi


 

ci mancherebbe che mi tocca mantenerlo!  (ho vinto io! ne ho messi di più! pappappero! ci ci ci co co co!!!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Giugno 2011)

sei troppo lento a rispondere Conte! io vado a letto! Am vag a let, come dicono in Romagna!




PS


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma dai, ma una donna mica manda all'aria la famiglia per uno che scopa da dio e basta... ci sarà anche dell'altro!


Appunto...
Ma i traditi non possono aprire gli occhi su questo, soffrirebbero troppo.
Cazzo porco mondo cane, guarda che non è senso di dovere, cazzo, a volte è un quieto affetto come dire, ma cosa farà la mia famiglia senza di me?
Eh?
Non capisci che quello che farebbe incazzare mia moglie, non è tanto il fatto che ho scopato con altre, ma quanto io ho spartito la mia torta con altre donne che non erano lei eh?
Le risorse...il tempo, ecc..ecc..ecc...
ma siccome è più quello che ho ricevuto in proporzione a quanto ho dato, continuerò così fino alla fine dei miei giorni...

Tu porcocazzo....quanto ci hai provato con tuo marito eh?
Ti scopa?
no eh?

Hai perfino rinunciato al sesso piuttosto che continuare quella battaglia persa con lui...

Però magari un altro sarebbe tutto pucci pucci, e scopa chi e là, ma magari un perdigiorno...un inconcludente...bambinone del cazzo eh?


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> .
> 
> 
> Perchè credo che un'amante possa essere convinta di amare l'uomo sposato con cui sta.....
> ...



Ciao, 

 Nel mio caso si … lei sarebbe stata pronta a fare questo passo. Era talmente pronta, che iniziò a fare regali a mia figlia (non direttamente … in nome del padre) … 



stavo per essere sostituita come un pacco ... 



  … ma quando ho realizzato … ho voluto parlare … a quel punto lei ha fatto retromarcia … 

  sienne


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Ma i traditi non possono aprire gli occhi su questo, soffrirebbero troppo.
> Cazzo porco mondo cane, guarda che* non è senso di dovere, cazzo, a volte è un quieto affetto come dire, ma cosa farà la mia famiglia senza di me?*
> Eh?
> ...


Che mio marito resti per il quieto affetto, è una mia grande paura.

Sè è così fosse, preferirei che lui prendesse la porta.

Me ne starei da sola.

Magari un giorno troverei qualcuno per cui sono una Ferrari (sotto tutti i punti divista, non solo del sesso)

Per il rosso, la penso come tua moglie.


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Nel mio caso si … lei sarebbe stata pronta a fare questo passo. Era talmente pronta, che iniziò a fare regali a mia figlia (non direttamente … in nome del padre) …
> 
> ...


 
E' vero che la colpa è di tuo marito che gliel' ha permesso...

Ma che l'amante si permetta una cosa simile, mi sembra veramente troppo.

Spero tu l'abbia uccisa.

Scopati pure mio marito, ma i miei figli no, non si toccano.


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero che la colpa è di tuo marito che gliel' ha permesso...
> 
> Ma che l'amante si permetta una cosa simile, mi sembra veramente troppo.
> 
> ...


 

 Ciao,

  non immagini quanto mi rode!!! … quest’aspetto mi ammazza interiormente!!! 


  Volevo parlarle … ma lei ha solo urlato come una pazza … 


  Che delusione anche sulla scelta fatta da mio marito … 




sienne


----------



## Diletta (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Ma i traditi non possono aprire gli occhi su questo, soffrirebbero troppo.
> Cazzo porco mondo cane, guarda che non è senso di dovere, cazzo, a volte è un quieto affetto come dire, ma cosa farà la mia famiglia senza di me?
> Eh?
> ...


Anch'io, la penso esattamente così.
Mi puoi spiegare Conte se questo pensiero te l'ha trasmesso tua moglie o scaturisce da te stesso?
Mi spiego: mio marito fa molta fatica a capire questa cosa.
Per lui è il tradimento fisico quello che conta e quello che dovrebbe addolorarmi e farmi incazzare di brutto mentre tutto il resto che c'è dietro, quindi il tempo dedicato alla stronza con tutti gli intortamenti vari dovrebbe passare inosservato.
Vista la cosa al contrario, infatti, la cosa orrida sarebbe un mio tradimento realmente consumato.

Ti ho fatto questa domanda Conte perché penso che questa impostazione mentale sia un po' tipica dell'uomo, allora mi chiedo se è "farina del tuo sacco" .
Grazie per la tua risposta


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non immagini quanto mi rode!!! … quest’aspetto mi ammazza interiormente!!!
> 
> ...


Posso immaginare il rodimento.

Ma credo abbiano ragione Elena e Niko, non si devono sprecare energie pensando alle amanti (anche se credo sia umano farlo).

Concentramoci su di noi, su quello che vogliamo per noi stesse e soprattutto valutiamo con lucidità se ci sono le basi per ricostruire il rapporto con i mariti.


----------



## Diletta (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Posso immaginare il rodimento.
> 
> Ma credo abbiano ragione Elena e Niko, non si devono sprecare energie pensando alle amanti (anche se credo sia umano farlo).
> 
> Concentramoci su di noi, su quello che vogliamo per noi stesse e soprattutto valutiamo con lucidità se ci sono le basi per ricostruire il rapporto con i mariti.



Più che d'accordo, il fatto è che bisognerebbe intrappolare la nostra mente per impedirle di farsi del male....
:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sono scema....le ferrari per me sono le donne che sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa e in più sanno fare tutto quello che sanno fare le amanti...........
> E' facile e fare l'amante...
> più difficile è amare sempre, e nonostante tutto, anche quando gli devi lavare le mutande!!!!!!!!!!!!


ti quoto

stavo per commentare quel post
ma l'eccesso d'imbecillità non dovrebbe essere considerato manco per confutarlo


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto
> 
> stavo per commentare quel post
> ma l'eccesso d'imbecillità non dovrebbe essere considerato manco per confutarlo


L'avevo pensato anch'io....

Ma non ho resistito...


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti consoli pensare che da utilitaria in teoria una donna può sempre trasformarsi in ferrari per qualcuno...è solo questione di ruoli interscambiabili:mrgreen:


"peccato" che è pieno di pirla che pensano che per diventare piloti basta guidare una ferrari
e tanto la desiderano 'sta ferrari che quando trovano una panda del '92 si convincono che sia una ferrari
si sento piloti di ferrari e ...
finiscono fuori strada con la panda del '92 :carneval:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non immagini quanto mi rode!!! … quest’aspetto mi ammazza interiormente!!!
> 
> ...


Ma te dovevi vedere l'amante di mia moglie... chiamarlo cretino era poco ed era pure brutto.

Il problema è che quando sei in crisi con il coniuge, pure la racchia/racchio di turno sembrano essere sexy e caratterialmente perfetti.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Nel mio caso si … lei sarebbe stata pronta a fare questo passo. Era talmente pronta, che iniziò a fare regali a mia figlia (non direttamente … in nome del padre) …
> 
> ...


si anche la panda del '92 di mio marito era pronta (lo è ancora) a prendersi tutto il pacco
ma penso che una volta aperto potrebbe non essere più così contenta

e aveva cominciato manovre di avvicinamento ai miei figli

peccato che i suoi figli avrebbero parecchi motivi per emigrare presso altre madri


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non immagini quanto mi rode!!! … quest’aspetto mi ammazza interiormente!!!
> 
> ...


 
eh sì

ti capisco


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Posso immaginare il rodimento.
> 
> Ma credo abbiano ragione Elena e Niko, non si devono sprecare energie pensando alle amanti (anche se credo sia umano farlo).
> 
> Concentramoci su di noi, su quello che vogliamo per noi stesse e soprattutto valutiamo con lucidità se ci sono le basi per ricostruire il rapporto con i mariti.


ciao, 

mi sono espressa male ... è stata solo la prima reazione ... poi me ne sono fregata ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "peccato" che è pieno di pirla che pensano che per diventare piloti basta guidare una ferrari
> e tanto la desiderano 'sta ferrari che quando trovano una panda del '92 si convincono che sia una ferrari
> si sento piloti di ferrari e ...
> finiscono fuori strada con la panda del '92 :carneval:


quello che mi pare palese è che il tipo di "automobile" cambia solo nella loro testa perché in realtà ...ripeto...la stessa donna può diventare ferrari o panda a seconda dello stato mentale di chi (brr) la usa.
fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi pare palese è che il tipo di "automobile" cambia solo nella loro testa perché in realtà ...ripeto...la stessa donna può diventare ferrari o panda a seconda dello stato mentale di chi (brr) la usa.
> *fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse*


 
:up: :up: :up:


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma te dovevi vedere l'amante di mia moglie... chiamarlo cretino era poco ed era pure brutto.
> 
> Il problema è che quando sei in crisi con il coniuge, pure la racchia/racchio di turno sembrano essere sexy e caratterialmente perfetti.



è proprio così ... 

ma quella voleva la famigliola ... e lui ci stava ... :unhappy: ...

... bisognava solo togliermi dai piedi ... ma sono tosta ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> è proprio così ...
> 
> ma quella voleva la famigliola ... e lui ci stava ... :unhappy: ...
> 
> ...


L'amante di mia moglie, che viveva da solo e sbaraccava ogni sera con gli amici, bevendo e fumando l'impossibile, spergiurava a mia moglie che per lei avrebbe cambiato vita... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi però come l'ho sgamato, è sparito. :unhappy:


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi pare palese è che il tipo di "automobile" cambia solo nella loro testa perché in realtà ...ripeto...la stessa donna può diventare ferrari o panda a seconda dello stato mentale di chi (brr) la usa.
> *fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse*


 
E' vero.

Solo che dopo stà batosta, l'autostima è andata a farsi friggere.


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao,
> 
> mi sono espressa male ... è stata solo la prima reazione ... poi me ne sono fregata ...
> 
> ...


Bene.

Una che fà una cosa del genere non merita il tuo rodimento.

Al limite si può avere pena per lei per quanto è idiota.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Solo che dopo stà batosta, l'autostima è andata a farsi friggere.


 ritrovala: è alla base di qualsiasi tipo di ricostruzione e progetto, devi ripartire da te e con convinzione.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Solo che dopo stà batosta, l'autostima è andata a farsi friggere.


la riconquisterai ancor più forte e salda


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Pensa quanto sono scema....le ferrari per me sono le donne che sono buone per portare i figli a scuola, per caricare la spesa e in più sanno fare tutto quello che sanno fare le amanti...........
> E' facile e fare l'amante...
> più difficile è amare sempre, e nonostante tutto, anche quando gli devi lavare le mutande!!!!!!!!!!!!


Da amante ti do assolutamente ragione!!!!:up:


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ritrovala: è alla base di qualsiasi tipo di ricostruzione e progetto, devi ripartire da te e con convinzione.


Eh lo so.

E' che è veramente dura.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Solo che dopo stà batosta, l'autostima è andata a farsi friggere.


Vabbè è cosa arcinota, ci siamo passati tutti noi cornuti.

Quella ritorna, tranquilla!


----------



## sienne (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi pare palese è che il tipo di "automobile" cambia solo nella loro testa perché in realtà ...ripeto...la stessa donna può diventare ferrari o panda a seconda dello stato mentale di chi (brr) la usa.
> fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse


 Mi viene in mente una barzelletta … anche se non centra un gran che … 



  Due belle donne si trovano a bere un caffe assieme, parlano di uomini e decidono di fare shopping e comprare qualche pizzo per sedurre i loro uomini. Decidono entrambe di acquistare lo stesso tessus … quello che non sanno è che una è la moglie e l’altra è l’amante dello stesso uomo. Comunque … lunedì sera l’amante mette il pizzo e lui si lancia su di lei, rimane senza fiato quando la intravede … 

  sabato è il turno della moglie … è sera e lei si prepara … quando lui la vede le dice: he Batman, mi porti una birra? 
:mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente una barzelletta … anche se non centra un gran che …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da amante ti do assolutamente ragione!!!!:up:


 ma sei anche moglie no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei anche moglie no?


Appunto e credo che essere moglie sia molto più difficile. 
Per questo quotavo che le vere Ferrari sono le mogli. Non tutte certo, ma quelle descritte da Kay


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Eh lo so.
> 
> E' che è veramente dura.


 piano piano cara! devi solo darti tempo! è normale ora che sia cosi


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> piano piano cara! devi solo darti tempo! è normale ora che sia cosi


 
Grazie

Mi fà bene parlare con voi e leggervi.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> Mi fà bene parlare con voi e leggervi.


 e noi siamo qui! sfogati pure!


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e noi siamo qui! sfogati pure!


Si sfogati pure, picchia Simy!


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si sfogati pure, picchia Simy!


 cretino! :incazzato:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti quoto
> 
> stavo per commentare quel post
> ma l'eccesso d'imbecillità non dovrebbe essere considerato manco per confutarlo



Io l'ho letto così.

Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente *inutile*.
Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
Mentre quello che serve davvero -e passami il termine "serve", anche se non sono tipa da vedere le cose in modo utilitaristico, lo so che mi capisci- è una macchina che ti accompagni nella vita.

E non l'ho letto come un inno ad avere due macchine in garage.
L'ho letto come una considerazione che le due cose non sono comparabili.
Non sminuisce la fantasticità della tua splendida berlina familiare il fatto di desiderare un giro in ferrari.

Io non sono una ferrari. Io sono -bo, non conosco le macchine.
Io porto figli a scuola, so fare la spesa, so anche correre forte, so andare con te in montagna, al mare.
In certi momenti posso essere ferrari.
Ma non lo sono sempre. Una ferrari è una macchina inutile.

Detto questo, le amanti non sono nè ferrari, nè utilitarie, nè potenziali berline, nè catorci.
Sono persone.
Che qualche volta si rivelano bagasce stronze, e qualche volta donne innamorate, qualche volta ingannate, qualche volta no.
Persone che cercano di vivere la loro vita, sbagliando, credendo, o essendo egoiste superficiali.

le amanti non esistono come categoria. 

E le mogli tradite non sono ferrari o berline o catorci etc.
Sono donne tradite, che non meritavano il trattamento subito, che qualche volta non hanno saputo aiutare il rporpio uomo a fuggire le tentazioni. Qualche volta lo hanno scoraggiato con la rabbia e la trascuratezza.
Qualche volta si sono trovate doppiamente vittime, del tradimento e di un uomo superficiale, bambino, egoista.

Eccetera eccetera.

le mogli non esistono come categoria.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto così.
> 
> Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente *inutile*.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> ...


nau tu mi piaci molto

ma se dovessi dire che hai ben interpretato ciò che è stato detto
direi che, su un forum, chi ha regolarmente bisogno dell'interprete per farsi intedere
ha fallito la ratio del dialogo, cui necessita prioritariamente la capacità di farsi comprendere
e probabilemente non è sufficientemente interessato a parteciparvi

se non 
nel caso di specie
come mero palcoscenico dei propri miseri exploits


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nau tu mi piaci molto
> 
> ma se dovessi dire che hai ben interpretato ciò che è stato detto
> direi che, su un forum, chi ha regolarmente bisogno dell'interprete per farsi intedere
> ...


Non c'ho capito una mazza, ma mi fido di te amoremio, di solito non dici castronerie!


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non c'ho capito una mazza, ma mi fido di te amoremio, di solito non dici castronerie!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: :up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto così.
> 
> *Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente inutile*.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> ...


 certo...
e c'era ma marmotta che incartava la cioccolata


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti consoli pensare che da utilitaria in teoria una donna può sempre trasformarsi in ferrari per qualcuno...è solo questione di ruoli interscambiabili:mrgreen:


Proprio così!


----------



## kay76 (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto così.
> 
> Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente *inutile*.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> ...


Io condivido il tuo ragionamento.

Vorrei però chiedere al Conte se la tua interpretazione delle sue parole sia corretta.


----------



## elena (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto così.
> 
> Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente *inutile*.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> ...


devo darla in giro prima di darla a te
ma sul rosso condivido dalla prima all'ultima parola :up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Vorrei però chiedere al Conte se la tua interpretazione delle sue parole sia corretta.


Condivido anch'io, sentiamo il Conte che dice...


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse


Giustissimo!


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Condivido anch'io, sentiamo il Conte che dice...


 il conte ha già detto e , secondo me, piuttosto chiaramente


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente inutile.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> Mentre quello che serve davvero -e passami il termine "serve", anche se non sono tipa da vedere le cose in modo utilitaristico, lo so che mi capisci- è *una macchina che ti accompagni nella vita*.


Verissimo. Però a volte succede che non riusciamo ad accontentarci di questa macchina. Ci serve, siamo affezionati a lei, ma abbiamo bisogno del giro nell'Iperuranio, della follia che ci regala la velocità.

E, al di là del fatto che questo sia giusto o ingiusto, che sia più o meno doloroso, al di là del fatto che ciascuno di noi, nella vita di ogni giorno, è insieme Ferrari e utilitaria, io non ho ancora capito perchè spesso succede che la nostra vecchia auto, la stessa che abbiamo scelto, voluto e amato, alla fine, in certi momenti, non ci basta più.

Sono arrivata qui tempo fa per capirlo e ancora non l'ho ben capito.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo...
> e c'era ma marmotta che incartava la cioccolata



Ma la marmotta c'era veramente.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma la marmotta c'era veramente.


 la vedevi tu mentre per altri  era un toporagno


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la vedevi tu mentre per altri  era un toporagno



Ma era una marmotta. I toporagni non riescono a incartare la cioccolata.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma era una marmotta. I toporagni non riescono a incartare la cioccolata.


 quale cioccolata?


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quale cioccolata?



Hai ragione scusa, l'ho mangiata tutta io e non te ne ho lasciato neanche un pezzettino... che maleducata....


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> E, al di là del fatto che questo sia giusto o ingiusto, che sia più o meno doloroso, al di là del fatto che ciascuno di noi, nella vita di ogni giorno, è insieme Ferrari e utilitaria, io non ho ancora capito perchè spesso succede che la nostra vecchia auto, la stessa che abbiamo scelto, voluto e amato, alla fine, in certi momenti, non ci basta più.


Perchè siamo perennemente bombardati da messaggi esterni. La pubblicità della nuova Lancia, la Volvo superaccessoriata, etc etc etc.....sono tanti, continui, incessanti........

E a volte riesce difficile (a) filtrarli (b) elaborarli...ci sono quelli che ci riescono e quelli che non ci riescono.....

Ti faccio un esempio: quando qualche mio amico mi chiede consgigli sull'acquisto di un computer, la domanda che rivolgo sempre è: "Che ci devi fare ?", è inutile comprare macchine con potenze di calcolo enormi se poi il massimo che ci devi fare è taggare qualche foto su FB  Però, secondo loro se non prendono il non plus ultra dell'informatica.....stanno spendendo male i loro soldi o prendendo una fregatura.....


PS: Io comunque sono un fermo sostenitore dei mezzi pubblici, infatti ho la tessera dell'ATM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai ragione scusa, l'ho mangiata tutta io e non te ne ho lasciato neanche un pezzettino... che maleducata....


Ah sì? E non hai paura della prova bikini?


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Perchè siamo perennemente bombardati da messaggi esterni. La pubblicità della nuova Lancia, la Volvo superaccessoriata, etc etc etc.....sono tanti, continui, incessanti........
> 
> E a volte riesce difficile (a) filtrarli (b) elaborarli...ci sono quelli che ci riescono e quelli che non ci riescono.....
> 
> ...


 condivido


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah sì? E non hai paura della prova bikini?



No, perchè mi sono già rassegnata :mrgreen:

Almeno sarò cicciotta e contenta invece che cicciotta e isterica


----------



## Mari' (23 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Perchè siamo perennemente bombardati da messaggi esterni. La pubblicità della nuova Lancia, la Volvo superaccessoriata, etc etc etc.....sono tanti, continui, incessanti........
> 
> E a volte riesce difficile (a) filtrarli (b) elaborarli...ci sono quelli che ci riescono e quelli che non ci riescono.....
> 
> ...




Cosa pretendi, questa e' l'Era di apparire ... regna l'esagerazione in Tutto :mrgreen: .


----------



## melania (23 Giugno 2011)

Buonasera,
a proposito di 'sta faccenda delle macchine (sapete tutte le cose dette fra mio marito e me nelle varie sfuriate del post scoperta sono registrate nella mia testa come se fossero state tatuate).
Allora.. mio marito, e cavolo non posso usare sempre lo stesso sostantivo..allora Marco, mi disse com'era, perché io volli assolutamente saperlo. 
Mi disse che il sesso con un'altra è adrenalina, perché ti da piacere e al tempo stesso ti spaventa, ma poi dopo è solo dolore come il rigetto dopo un trapianto.


----------



## melania (23 Giugno 2011)

La faccenda del sesso mi fu difficile da capire e da accettare, non solo per il tradimento in sé stesso, ma anche perché non capivo e a dire la verità non capisco. Cioè mi spiego: ho un'amica, cattolica fervente, un po' beghina, davvero una brava ragazza. Quest'amica mi racconta che se non fosse suo marito a cercarla, lei del sesso si dimenticherebbe. Ora, per quanto la stimi e le voglia un gran bene, sono anni che la metto in guardia, perché credo sia un'ottima candidata a entrare con merito nella lista delle cornute, ma io non sono così.
Ho creduto sempre che non si possa tradire un coniuge con una certa carica sessuale..come si fa? 
Chi me lo spiega meglio?


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> La faccenda del sesso mi fu difficile da capire e da accettare, non solo per il tradimento in sé stesso, ma anche perché non capivo e a dire la verità non capisco. Cioè mi spiego: ho un'amica, cattolica fervente, un po' beghina, davvero una brava ragazza. Quest'amica mi racconta che se non fosse suo marito a cercarla, lei del sesso si dimenticherebbe. Ora, per quanto la stimi e le voglia un gran bene, sono anni che la metto in guardia, perché credo sia un'ottima candidata a entrare con merito nella lista delle cornute, ma io non sono così.
> Ho creduto sempre che non si possa tradire un coniuge con una certa carica sessuale..come si fa?
> Chi me lo spiega meglio?


No guarda dissento... io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre avuto una forte carica sessuale reciproca, eppure ci siamo traditi.

Sesso e sentimenti è noto, sono due cose che non sempre vanno di pari passo. Anche se per molti (anche per me) non è così.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> La faccenda del sesso mi fu difficile da capire e da accettare, non solo per il tradimento in sé stesso, ma anche perché non capivo e a dire la verità non capisco. Cioè mi spiego: ho un'amica, cattolica fervente, un po' beghina, davvero una brava ragazza. Quest'amica mi racconta che se non fosse suo marito a cercarla, lei del sesso si dimenticherebbe. Ora, per quanto la stimi e le voglia un gran bene, sono anni che la metto in guardia, perché credo sia un'ottima candidata a entrare con merito nella lista delle cornute, ma io non sono così.
> Ho creduto sempre che non si possa tradire un coniuge con una certa carica sessuale..come si fa?
> Chi me lo spiega meglio?



Io non sono stata nella situazione di tuo marito.

Ma ho sempre fatto il paragone con i dolci, di cui sono golosa.

Se ho davanti una meravigliosa bavarese ai frutti di bosco, non è che non ho voglia di quella fantastica creme brulee.... o di quella torta al cioccolato... (non è detto che mi strafoghi con tutte, eh!)

Questo certo può risultare molto mortificante nei tuoi confronti, ma io mi spiego certe cose così, esclusivamente dal punto di vista della "voglia". Cose diverse. Cose da assaggiare.

So che ci sono donne che quando sono innamorate e appagate non pensano neppure durante l'autoerotismo ad altri uomini. Non lo credevo possibile, ma mi hanno detto che è così e ci credo.
Io.... no. Anche appagata, i pensieri li lascio correre liberi. Perchè il mio puro e semplice desiderio è così, libero.

Da qui alla concretizzazione ne passa, ma se vuoi sapere il "perchè", secondo me è questo, puro e semplice.
Come dice Chiara Matraini, fare l'amore è bello.


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> La faccenda del sesso mi fu difficile da capire e da accettare, non solo per il tradimento in sé stesso, ma anche perché non capivo e a dire la verità non capisco. Cioè mi spiego: ho un'amica, cattolica fervente, un po' beghina, davvero una brava ragazza. Quest'amica mi racconta che se non fosse suo marito a cercarla, lei del sesso si dimenticherebbe. Ora, per quanto la stimi e le voglia un gran bene, sono anni che la metto in guardia, perché credo sia un'ottima candidata a entrare con merito nella lista delle cornute, ma io non sono così.
> Ho creduto sempre che non si possa tradire un coniuge con una certa carica sessuale..come si fa?
> Chi me lo spiega meglio?


 anche io e il mio ex non avevamo problemi nel sesso...anzi!!! eppure mi ha tradita lo stesso...


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non sono stata nella situazione di tuo marito.
> 
> Ma ho sempre fatto il paragone con i dolci, di cui sono golosa.
> 
> ...


Brava... diverso, nuovo, non per forza migliore. :up:


----------



## melania (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No guarda dissento... io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre avuto una forte carica sessuale reciproca, eppure ci siamo traditi.
> 
> Sesso e sentimenti è noto, sono due cose che non sempre vanno di pari passo. Anche se per molti (anche per me) non è così.


Io non lo so, non ho mai fatto solo sesso..
cioè non sono mai andata a letto con qualcuno per cui non provassi nulla, so che si può fare, ma a me non è mai accaduto.
Però quello che voglio dire è : se c'è crisi e non riesci a capire dove sei, e dove sta andando il tuo matrimonio, allora ti cerchi un'amico , un prete..uno psicologo, non vai a FARE SESSO. Perché se ci vai vuol dire che volevi provare qualcos'altro.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Io non lo so, non ho mai fatto solo sesso..
> cioè non sono mai andata a letto con qualcuno per cui non provassi nulla, so che si può fare, ma a me non è mai accaduto.
> Però quello che voglio dire è : se c'è crisi e non riesci a capire dove sei, e dove sta andando il tuo matrimonio, allora ti cerchi un'amico , un prete..uno psicologo, non vai a FARE SESSO. Perché se ci vai vuol dire che volevi provare qualcos'altro.



Certo... come dico sempre, in un mondo perfetto sarebbe così!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo... come dico sempre, in un mondo perfetto sarebbe così!



E io quoto te 

Per Melania... sicurasicurasicura che ti fa bene ritornare qui adesso? Eri partita così entusiasta, e di nuovo ti vengono un sacco di dubbi tormentosi...


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E io quoto te
> 
> Per Melania... sicurasicurasicura che ti fa bene ritornare qui adesso? Eri partita così entusiasta, e di nuovo ti vengono un sacco di dubbi tormentosi...


Esatto... guarda che pure a me quando torno qui a volte mi tornano le paranoie... vai in vacanza!


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo... come dico sempre, in un mondo perfetto sarebbe così!


 :up:


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No guarda dissento... io e mia moglie abbiamo sempre avuto una forte carica sessuale reciproca, eppure ci siamo traditi.


Stessa cosa per me. Il sesso tra me e mio marito è sempre stato ottimo prima, durante e dopo i vari tradimenti. Anzi, mentre io avevo altre esperienze andava pure meglio.


----------



## melania (23 Giugno 2011)

Allora, entusiasta lo sono e non credo che potrà arrivare mai più l'avvilimento di quel periodo. Però se stiamo ragionando, ragioniamo...e ricordiamo anche.
io l'ho chiesto a Marco, come l'ho detto a voi, e mi rispose che non potevo capire come certe cose si potessero fare anche per rabbia o per delusione.


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non sono stata nella situazione di tuo marito.
> 
> Ma ho sempre fatto il paragone con i dolci, di cui sono golosa.
> 
> ...


Ecco, io la penso come te. Però penso anche che nella vita non si possa sempre dare retta all'istinto, no? A volte bisogna mediare ed evitare di assaggiare per tutta una serie di motivi, non solo etici.
Questo non toglie che sia doveroso ammettere che ci piacerebbe assaggiare altre cose e che a volte ne sentiamo il bisogno.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ecco, io la penso come te. Però penso anche che nella vita non si possa sempre dare retta all'istinto, no? A volte bisogna mediare ed evitare di assaggiare per tutta una serie di motivi, non solo etici.
> Questo non toglie che sia doveroso ammettere che ci piacerebbe assaggiare altre cose e che a volte ne sentiamo il bisogno.



Assolutamente. Riconoscere i desideri non equivale e non dovrebbe portare automaticamente alla loro realizzazione. 
Concordo con te su tutto.


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

melania ha detto:


> io l'ho chiesto a Marco, come l'ho detto a voi, e mi rispose che non potevo capire come certe cose si potessero fare anche per rabbia o per delusione.


Molte persone individuano nel sesso una valvola di sfogo. Per mio marito è stato così. Per altri è pura volontà di affermazione. Ma per me il sesso in questi casi diventa esattamente il contrario di ciò che dovrebbe essere: gioco, positività e condivisione.


----------



## melania (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Molte persone individuano nel sesso una valvola di sfogo. Per mio marito è stato così. Per altri è pura volontà di affermazione. Ma per me il sesso in questi casi diventa esattamente il contrario di ciò che dovrebbe essere: gioco, positività e condivisione.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
E' proprio così, per me è come dire ti amo, usando un altro linguaggio. Quindi senza amore non posso.Cosa sarebbe ginnastica? Allora meglio andare a correre.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro fanno un sacco di altre cose no?
> Tipo ti lavano l'auto no?


Ah le donne non lo fanno? Poi ci sono gli autolavaggi


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma te dovevi vedere l'amante di mia moglie... chiamarlo cretino era poco ed era pure brutto.
> 
> Il problema è che quando sei in crisi con il coniuge, pure la racchia/racchio di turno sembrano essere sexy e caratterialmente perfetti.


Ehm, Kid non vorrei disilluderti ma nella vostra storia secondo me c'era qualcosa di più.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ehm, Kid non vorrei disilluderti ma nella vostra storia secondo me c'era qualcosa di più.



Si lo so aspetta... la mia immaturità vero?


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si lo so aspetta... la mia immaturità vero?


No. Il fatto che fosse un vostro amico. Non credo che tua moglie ti avrebbe tradito col primo che capitava tanto per farlo.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> No. Il fatto che fosse un vostro amico. Non credo che tua moglie ti avrebbe tradito col primo che capitava tanto per farlo.



Cosa stai cercando di dirmi cara?


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cosa stai cercando di dirmi cara?


Occhio per occhio dente per dente. Poi certo lui mica ha fatto l'amico eh.


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Occhio per occhio dente per dente. Poi certo lui mica ha fatto l'amico eh.



Cioè tu stai dicendo che lei mi ha tradito con un amico per farmi più male? Scusami se son de coccio, ma sono tornato da una festa e il tasso alcolico è alto.

Non ho guidato tranquilli.


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cioè tu stai dicendo che lei mi ha tradito con un amico per farmi più male? Scusami se son de coccio, ma sono tornato da una festa e il tasso alcolico è alto.
> 
> Non ho guidato tranquilli.


Sì, è sempre stata la mia impressione su quel tradimento. Ripagare il male che tu le avevi fatto. E qualcosa ha ottenuto, no?


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, è sempre stata la mia impressione su quel tradimento. Ripagare il male che tu le avevi fatto. E qualcosa ha ottenuto, no?



Si, una terapia di coppia.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Che mio marito resti per il quieto affetto, è una mia grande paura.
> 
> Sè è così fosse, preferirei che lui prendesse la porta.
> 
> ...


Oh poffare...ma è proprio questo il mistero...cazzo.
Con un uomo puoi diventare un' utilitaria, con un altro una ferrari.
Se poi iniziamo a dire che sei ferrari, ma il pilota è scadente non ne diamo fuori eh?
Se puoi stare da sola: stai da sola.
Io ho visto però cosa succede quando io chiudo i rubinetti.
per lei si fa il deserto.
Quindi la partita è sempre aperta...
Ognuno faccia il proprio gioco.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io, la penso esattamente così.
> Mi puoi spiegare Conte se questo pensiero te l'ha trasmesso tua moglie o scaturisce da te stesso?
> Mi spiego: mio marito fa molta fatica a capire questa cosa.
> Per lui è il tradimento fisico quello che conta e quello che dovrebbe addolorarmi e farmi incazzare di brutto mentre tutto il resto che c'è dietro, quindi il tempo dedicato alla stronza con tutti gli intortamenti vari dovrebbe passare inosservato.
> ...


Non è farina del mio sacco testina.
Bisogna conoscere il nemico per combatterlo.
Scusami sai, ma nessuno conosce mia moglie, meglio di me.
Sai ci ho vissuto assieme...e non accetto di buon grado le proiezioni forumistiche su di lei...
Del resto lei se ne sbatte le ovaie ed è a Ibiza in vacanza...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> "peccato" che è pieno di pirla che pensano che per diventare piloti basta guidare una ferrari
> e tanto la desiderano 'sta ferrari che quando trovano una panda del '92 si convincono che sia una ferrari
> si sento piloti di ferrari e ...
> finiscono fuori strada con la panda del '92 :carneval:


Sai quante pandine convinte di essere ferrari ho incrociato nella mia vita?
E che mi costava lasciarle credere di essere ferrari?
Le avrei schiacciate presentandole una vera ferrari e dicendo loro...cara scusami, ma questa è una ferrari sai?
Non basta mettersi il cavallino sulla fronte per diventare ferrari...

ma io sto parlando di emozioni eh?
Non di persone...
Possono esserci donne che per i loro mariti sono pandine, ma che per me sono ferrari...

Sarò io un magico pilota allora...
Cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Sei sempre pronta a travisare i miei interventi...

Dico patate...e urli...il conte ha detto mele!

non so cosa farci...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si anche la panda del '92 di mio marito era pronta (lo è ancora) a prendersi tutto il pacco
> ma penso che una volta aperto potrebbe non essere più così contenta
> 
> e aveva cominciato manovre di avvicinamento ai miei figli
> ...


E non ti entra nella testa che quella pandina...può essere ferrari per me, volvo per il papero, un tir per il povero KID:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che mi pare palese è che il tipo di "automobile" cambia solo nella loro testa perché in realtà ...ripeto...la stessa donna può diventare ferrari o panda a seconda dello stato mentale di chi (brr) la usa.
> fondamentale sentirsi sempre una fuori serie per se stesse


Non è stato mentale...
E' altro...
Ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Mi viene in mente una barzelletta … anche se non centra un gran che …
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funziona così...non è il pizzo...ma chi lo indossa.
CHI è la chiave.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto così.
> 
> Le maledette emozioni che si provano con una amante sono come quelle che puoi avere a fare un giro su una macchina veloce. Che per il resto, è assolutamente *inutile*.
> Una macchina che non è altro che un gioco, un tempo di leggerezza e di follia.
> ...


Ecco brava...intendevo proprio questo...
Come mia esegeta...sei imbattibile...
So che tu mi capisci.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Io condivido il tuo ragionamento.
> 
> Vorrei però chiedere al Conte se la tua interpretazione delle sue parole sia corretta.


Confermo.
In vita mia non ho mai incontrato una persona come lei che sappia "leggermi"...inutile dire che Nausicaa...è tra le donne più intelligenti che io abbia mai incontrato.
E posso anche dire, che sa come parlarmi e farmi riflettere su tutto.
Anzi, tutti i miei miglioramenti di tono e registro qui dentro, li devo a lei.

Quindi se non capite una mazza di quello che scrivo...chiedete a lei, prima di trarre le solite scontate conclusioni del menga.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Condivido anch'io, sentiamo il Conte che dice...


Il conte è troppo impegnato a suonare organi questa settimana...
Forse se suonassi di più e parlassi meno, sarebbe un enorme guadagno per il mondo intero.
ma occhio, porco cazzo, io so nella pelle cosa significa vedersi scartato per un altro, quindi, o io entro nel confessionale e spiattello tutte le pagine dolorose della mia esistenza, o cerco di infondere coraggio e speranza...a chi scusami...ne ha davvero bisogno.

Ti ho già detto quali sono per me le vere disgrazie della vita.

Senti un giorno ti svegli e fidati, non te ne frega più un cazzo di quello che fa o non fa tuo marito...perchè hai una vita da vivere...

pensa a quanto tempo sprechi a pensare a lui e alle sue 4 puttanelle del cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai quante pandine convinte di essere ferrari ho incrociato nella mia vita?
> E che mi costava lasciarle credere di essere ferrari?
> *Le avrei schiacciate presentandole una vera ferrari e dicendo loro...cara scusami, ma questa è una ferrari sai?*
> *Non basta mettersi il cavallino sulla fronte per diventare ferrari...*
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco brava...*intendevo proprio questo*...
> Come mia esegeta...sei imbattibile...
> So che tu mi capisci.


non insultare l'intelligenza della gente


----------



## MK (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> è a Ibiza in vacanza...


Bella Ibiza!


----------



## Diletta (24 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il conte è troppo impegnato a suonare organi questa settimana...
> Forse se suonassi di più e parlassi meno, sarebbe un enorme guadagno per il mondo intero.
> ma occhio, porco cazzo, io so nella pelle cosa significa vedersi scartato per un altro, quindi, o io entro nel confessionale e spiattello tutte le pagine dolorose della mia esistenza, o cerco di infondere coraggio e speranza...a chi scusami...ne ha davvero bisogno.
> 
> ...




...quanto è vero !
Confido nel fatto che il mio animo possa molto presto aprirsi a questa verità.
Di tempo ne ho già sprecato oltremodo.
Grazie


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il conte è troppo impegnato a suonare organi questa settimana...
> Forse se suonassi di più e parlassi meno, sarebbe un enorme guadagno per il mondo intero.
> ma occhio, porco cazzo, io so nella pelle cosa significa vedersi scartato per un altro, quindi, o io entro nel confessionale e spiattello tutte le pagine dolorose della mia esistenza, o cerco di infondere coraggio e speranza...a chi scusami...ne ha davvero bisogno.
> 
> ...



Ti darei il nobel Conte.... :up:


----------



## Minerva (24 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il conte è troppo impegnato a suonare organi questa settimana...
> Forse se suonassi di più e parlassi meno, sarebbe un enorme guadagno per il mondo intero.
> ma occhio, porco cazzo, io so nella pelle cosa significa vedersi scartato per un altro, quindi, o io entro nel confessionale e spiattello tutte le pagine dolorose della mia esistenza, o cerco di infondere coraggio e speranza...a chi scusami...ne ha davvero bisogno.
> 
> ...


 sul tempo hai perfettamente ragione ma.......puttanelle.....
non erano ferrari?


----------



## sienne (24 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul tempo hai perfettamente ragione ma.......puttanelle.....
> non erano ferrari?



è vero ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul tempo hai perfettamente ragione ma.......puttanelle.....
> non erano ferrari?



Infatti le Ferrari son quelle che ciucciano di più.... :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti le Ferrari son quelle che ciucciano di più.... :rotfl:


  KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:carneval:


----------



## Simy (24 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :carneval:


 a te fa male stare da solo...io te l'ho detto!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai quante pandine convinte di essere ferrari ho incrociato nella mia vita?
> E che mi costava lasciarle credere di essere ferrari?
> Le avrei schiacciate presentandole una vera ferrari e dicendo loro...cara scusami, ma questa è una ferrari sai?
> Non basta mettersi il cavallino sulla fronte per diventare ferrari...
> ...


io non urlo

quel post ha dato a me la stessa impressione che ha dato ad altre

ergo
non sono io che traviso
ma tu che ti fai travisare

e peraltro
al contrario di nausicaa
io son convinta che in quel post tu abbia espresso esattamente quel che con immediatezza si intendeva

c'è da dire che le tue sboronate non mi disturbano più che tanto
e trovo bellissimo che ci sia tanta gente che vuole trovarvi un senso positivo
tempo fa l'ho fatto anch'io
solo che ora ci vedo solo un senso di continuità con ciò che ora fingi di non essere


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non insultare l'intelligenza della gente


e la loro buona fede


----------



## Kid (24 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e la loro buona fede


Madò ragazze, ma lasciate che sia la gente stessa a decidere se si sente insultata.


----------



## Amoremio (24 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Madò ragazze, ma lasciate che sia la gente stessa a decidere se si sente insultata.


kid ognuno si fonda sulle sue impressioni

e della gente fa parte anche chi ha motivo per non abboccare


peraltro
di ciò che penso non faccio proselitismo
ma se ritengo lo esprimo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non insultare l'intelligenza della gente


L'intelligenza è una cosa.
E infatti le persone intelligenti non hanno mai nulla da dimostrare.
La supponenza è ben altra cosa:
Fidati tu non sai quante donne si sopravvalutino...
e più si sopravvalutano...più cadono a terra alla prima critica...

Sai come vanno certe cose eh?
Tu tenti di darmi a bere che porti la 42...
E io ti regalo a nastro vestiti in cui non entri.

E ti tocca stare perfino zitta.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sul tempo hai perfettamente ragione ma.......puttanelle.....
> non erano ferrari?


Ma porca miseria te ne intendi di auto?
NO.
Quindi cosa cazzo parli?

Senti...parliamoci chiaro...
Ogni auto serve bene per qualcosa e male per quell'altra.

Porta una ferrari fuori pista e vedi come si mette...
Pensa alla prima buca ti inchiodi e resti impiantato.

Ok, allora ci sono anche donne che sono perfette per il rally.
Le caratteristiche precipue di un'auto da rally...sono....


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti le Ferrari son quelle che ciucciano di più.... :rotfl:


Ti faccio io una domanda.
E' più facile guidare un'auto da formula 1 in pista, o una pandina in centro che so...a Genova?

( Lasciamo perdere guidare al sud Italia...quello è Camel Trophy).


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non urlo
> 
> quel post ha dato a me la stessa impressione che ha dato ad altre
> 
> ...


Senti chiudiamola qui.
Rimettimi in ignore e ognun per sè.
Io vivo meglio senza donne come te.
Rompi troppo...e urti i miei nervi.
Quindi rauss.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e la loro buona fede


Ah perchè TU sai cos'è la buona fede eh?
Ma quante palle racconti alle donne che hanno l'amante, circa l'amore che provano per loro i loro amanti, quanto dai da intendere...solo per farti quadrare il tuo cerchio.
Si si, guarda, noi uomini siamo sempre bugiardi, quando ci innamoriamo di un'altra,,,guarda amoremio, facciamo a posta, lusinghiamo ecc..ecc..ecc..
Ci sono anche uomini che vivono la loro amante, come la liberatrice dalle sgrinfie di una tirrania di stampo albanese! XD...
No eh?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio io una domanda.
> E' più facile guidare un'auto da formula 1 in pista, o una pandina in centro che so...a Genova?
> 
> ( Lasciamo perdere guidare al sud Italia...quello è Camel Trophy).



Te stai in fissa con Minerva... ce sei andato a cercarla a Genova col Pandino eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè TU sai cos'è la buona fede eh?
> Ma quante palle racconti alle donne che hanno l'amante, circa l'amore che provano per loro i loro amanti, quanto dai da intendere...solo per farti quadrare il tuo cerchio.
> Si si, guarda, noi uomini siamo sempre bugiardi, quando ci innamoriamo di un'altra,,,guarda amoremio, facciamo a posta, lusinghiamo ecc..ecc..ecc..
> Ci sono anche uomini che vivono la loro amante, come la liberatrice dalle sgrinfie di una tirrania di stampo albanese! XD...
> No eh?



Ti trovo in forma Conte! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Te stai in fissa con Minerva... ce sei andato a cercarla a Genova col Pandino eh? :rotfl:


Poi mio caro esistono anche le auto d'epoca eh?
Vuoi farti un giro con una fiat Balilla?
Ok...non arrivi più...ma è figa eh? E' d'epoca!


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ti trovo in forma Conte! :rotfl:


Si ho vissuto una settimana da brivido!
Da brivido...
Pensa che stamattina incontro la vicina...che mi fa...Ciaooooooooooooo...caarooooooooooo...e io...burp, burp, ti prego stammi distante...un attimo per pietà...


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio io una domanda.
> E' più facile guidare un'auto da formula 1 in pista, o una pandina in centro che so...a Genova?
> 
> *( Lasciamo perdere guidare al sud Italia...quello è Camel Trophy).*


La smettiamo please con 'sti razzismi del cazzo? Ma che ti ha fatto il Sud d'Italia? Storie di donne?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La smettiamo please con 'sti razzismi del cazzo? Ma che ti ha fatto il Sud d'Italia? Storie di donne?


No cara...
Fai la Salerno Reggio Calabria poi mi dici!
Me ne avevano sempre parlato, ma io, dicevo...auf le solite leggende metropolitane...
Una strada che tutti gli europei dovrebbero provare...robe da matti!

Nessun razzismo del cazzo eh?
Ah vediamo...In Trentino Alto Adige le strade sono migliori che nell'altopiano di Asiago.

Ohi, ragazzi provate a guidare dal nord fino a Crotone...poi mi dite.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè TU sai cos'è la buona fede eh?
> Ma quante palle racconti alle donne che hanno l'amante, circa l'amore che provano per loro i loro amanti, quanto dai da intendere...solo per farti quadrare il tuo cerchio.
> Si si, guarda, noi uomini siamo sempre bugiardi, quando ci innamoriamo di un'altra,,,guarda amoremio, facciamo a posta, lusinghiamo ecc..ecc..ecc..
> Ci sono anche uomini che vivono la loro amante, come *la liberatrice dalle sgrinfie di una tirrania di stampo albanese*! XD...
> No eh?


e come mai si guardano bene dal liberarsi veramente di quella tirannia

"amore, ti amo, cosa non farei per te"

sono parole che non costano nulla
e garantiscono trombate e adorazione

ma i fatti sono 
"il coniuge non lo lascio"


quando le cose stanno così
io applico quello che tu predichi soltanto

bado ai fatti


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti chiudiamola qui.
> Rimettimi in ignore e ognun per sè.
> Io vivo meglio senza donne come te.
> Rompi troppo...e urti i miei nervi.
> Quindi rauss.


rauss lo dici alle donnette di cui ti circondi 

i tuoi nervi sono un problema che non mi riguarda
come le tue tante deficenze (da  "deficere")


----------



## Kid (27 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> La smettiamo please con 'sti razzismi del cazzo? Ma che ti ha fatto il Sud d'Italia? Storie di donne?



Perdona MK non è razzismo, ma realismo. 

Io ho vissuto realmente dei giorni d'inferno sulle strade della Campania e della Calabria. Son pazzi e le strade fanno schifo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e come mai si guardano bene dal liberarsi veramente di quella tirannia
> 
> "amore, ti amo, cosa non farei per te"
> 
> ...


I fatti sono questi.
C'è chi NON lascia il proprio coniuge.
C'è chi lascia il proprio coniuge.

C'è chi non lascia il proprio coniuge e si pente per tutta la vita di non aver avuto il coraggio di farlo, c'è chi si dice, ohi stavo per fare una gran cagata e mi sono salvato.

C'è chi lascia il proprio coniuge e cade dalla padella alla brace, e chi invece trova finalmente quello che non ha avuto mai.
Mio zio è rinato con la nuova compagna. Rinato.

Sul fatto della tua frase...
Non è certo colpa mia se ci sono uomini che si perdono dietro a queste cose.
Io non ho mai detto a nessuna cosa non farei per te.
Casomai dico: guarda cosa io ho fatto per te e tu manco lo riconosci, neanche grazie mi hai detto.

Coniuge non lo lascio..???
Luogo comune.

Ogni storia è a sè.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> rauss lo dici alle donnette di cui ti circondi
> 
> i tuoi nervi sono un problema che non mi riguarda
> come le tue tante deficenze (da  "deficere")


Come ti permetti di dare delle donnette, alle persone fantastiche di cui mi circondo?
Le conosci per caso?
Non mi imbamboli me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e come mai si guardano bene dal liberarsi veramente di quella tirannia
> 
> "amore, ti amo, cosa non farei per te"
> 
> ...


 
Sì, con donne stupidotte  :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come ti permetti di dare delle donnette, alle persone fantastiche di cui mi circondo?
> Le conosci per caso?
> Non mi imbamboli me.


mi rimbalzi


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

*tradution*

amore mio voleva dire che tanto è l'effetto carismatico delle parole del conte che ella sente in cuor suo come un vigoroso contraccolpo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> amore mio voleva dire che tanto è l'effetto carismatico delle parole del conte che ella sente in cuor suo come un vigoroso contraccolpo


 
:unhappy:  non ho fatto colazione con la grappa


----------



## Minerva (27 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :unhappy: non ho fatto colazione con la grappa


 uff lo  sapevo.mi fai fare brutta figura, che modi:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, con donne stupidotte  :mexican:


Brava. Brava. Brava. Brava.:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, con donne stupidotte :mexican:


ce ne son diverse qui dentro che potrebbero riconoscersi nella tipologia di storia
ora, in passato o in futuro

se e quanto si siano comportate da stupidotte e perchè lo valuteranno loro


e mutatis mutandis
anche qualche esponente di sesso maschile


----------



## MK (27 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perdona MK non è razzismo, ma realismo.
> 
> Io ho vissuto realmente dei giorni d'inferno sulle strade della Campania e della Calabria. Son pazzi e le strade fanno schifo.


Sono pazzi chi? Hai chiesto patente e libretto a tutti quelli che hai incontrato?


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono pazzi chi? Hai chiesto patente e libretto a tutti quelli che hai incontrato?



Macchè patente, laggiù manco sanno cosa sia!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava. Brava. Brava. Brava.:up::up::up:


ehi,  claudiano

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CManYW9r5b0


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ce ne son diverse qui dentro che potrebbero riconoscersi nella tipologia di storia
> ora, in passato o in futuro
> 
> se e quanto si siano comportate da stupidotte e perchè lo valuteranno loro
> ...


 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Macchè patente, laggiù manco sanno cosa sia!


Ma tu sei convinto che MK...guidi? In quelle lande?
Senti Kid, anch'io non credevo ai casini della Salerno Reggio, finchè non ci sono capitato dentro...
Ma se fai notare quel casino...ti dicono...eh ma è gratis...


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu sei convinto che MK...guidi? In quelle lande?
> Senti Kid, anch'io non credevo ai casini della Salerno Reggio, finchè non ci sono capitato dentro...
> Ma se fai notare quel casino...ti dicono...eh ma è gratis...


No Conte, è che a me girano i maroni che se giro senza casco 50 metri mi fermano e mi danno la multa, idem se passo col giallo... mentre da Napoli in giù puoi fare quello che ti pare. Poi viene tacciato di razismo... ma divento razista si dopo aver visto come guidano laggiù. Ti dico solo che mi sono beccato tante di quelle clacsonate perchè mi fermavo col rosso... e ad ogni stop mi saliva il terrore, perchè si fa a gara a chi si butta fuori più velocemente! :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No Conte, è che a me girano i maroni che se giro senza casco 50 metri mi fermano e mi danno la multa, idem se passo col giallo... mentre da Napoli in giù puoi fare quello che ti pare. Poi viene tacciato di razismo... ma divento razista si dopo aver visto come guidano laggiù. Ti dico solo che mi sono beccato tante di quelle clacsonate perchè mi fermavo col rosso... e ad ogni stop mi saliva il terrore, perchè si fa a gara a chi si butta fuori più velocemente! :rotfl:



Napoli?
Una volta sola.
Mi è bastato: mai più.
A napoli neanche un pedone è sicuro...
Ma è vero eh?
Gente che va in tre su uno scooter e nessuno senza casco...ecc..ecc...
Non è questione di razzismo: è un altro mondo...
Dove è normale, fregar pneumatici, specchietti, dove è normale fregare tir e conteiner negli autogrill...ecc..ecc...
Parla con un camionista, ti parlerà di luoghi dove riescono perfino a fregarti la merce finchè sei in corsa...
O che dire di luoghi dove i contrabbandieri viaggano con le auto corazzate per speronare la camionetta dei finanzieri?
Ma sono solo leggende metropolitane eh?

Io vorrei proprio vedere libretto e patente...
Auto rubata e patente mai presa...
Ci scommetti?

E' un altro mondo con i suoi usi e costumi...
Un mondo dove magari chiami l'amica di famiglia e ti dice...
Ah sai, ieri mi hanno tentato di scipparmi fuori dalla farmacia...ma sono stata brava...sono riuscita a tenermi la borsetta...

Come mai al sud d'Italia gli albergatori non si fanno pagare con la carta di credito, ma solo in contanti?

Infatti Kid, il trentino alto adige, ha gli stessi problemi con la nettezza urbana...che la Campania no?

I friulani si sono ridotti come l'Irpinia e il Belice vero?

In Trentino stangano con le multe, orpo se stangano.


----------



## Kid (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Napoli?
> Una volta sola.
> Mi è bastato: mai più.
> A napoli neanche un pedone è sicuro...
> ...



:up:


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No Conte, è che a me girano i maroni che se giro senza casco 50 metri mi fermano e mi danno la multa, idem se passo col giallo... mentre da Napoli in giù puoi fare quello che ti pare. Poi viene tacciato di razismo... ma divento razista si dopo aver visto come guidano laggiù. Ti dico solo che mi sono beccato tante di quelle clacsonate perchè mi fermavo col rosso... e ad ogni stop mi saliva il terrore, perchè si fa a gara a chi si butta fuori più velocemente! :rotfl:


Tutto vero, purtroppo; anche Roma non è da meno, anche se non ai livelli di Napoli o altre città del sud.

Però io mi ricordo certi sorpassi sulle strade di montagna del Bellunese mentre andavo ad Auronzo di Cadore che mi gelavano il sangue.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tutto vero, purtroppo; anche Roma non è da meno, anche se non ai livelli di Napoli o altre città del sud.
> 
> Però io mi ricordo certi sorpassi sulle strade di montagna del Bellunese mentre andavo ad Auronzo di Cadore che mi gelavano il sangue.


Tuba...
I montanari conoscono le loro mulattiere...sanno come fare...
Sono i turisti che combinano casini in quelle strade...
Aahahahahaahahaha....a proposito di razzismi....ahahahaahah...già in cadore non possono vedere nè veneziani, nè trevisani, nè rovigoti...ahaahahahaha...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' un altro mondo con i suoi usi e costumi...
> Un mondo dove magari chiami l'amica di famiglia e ti dice...Ah sai, ieri mi hanno tentato di scipparmi fuori dalla farmacia...ma sono stata brava...sono riuscita a tenermi la borsetta...


Ti pregherei di non parlare di cose che non conosci, solo per sentito dire. 
Non si scippa fuori da una farmacia...



> Come mai al sud d'Italia gli albergatori non si fanno pagare con la carta di credito, ma solo in contanti?


Ma chi te lo ha detto? 



> Infatti Kid, il trentino alto adige, ha gli stessi problemi con la nettezza urbana...che la Campania no?


 La Campania non è corretto, parli ancora di cose che non sai. 
Napoli ha problemi di nettezza urbana, le altre città sono a posto...già da parecchio.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di non parlare di cose che non conosci, solo per sentito dire.
> Non si scippa fuori da una farmacia...
> 
> Ma chi te lo ha detto?
> ...


 
vorrei aggiungere che gli esempi del friuli e del trentino son poco calzanti 

non dimentichiamoci i fondi e le agevolazioni che vengono loro garantite grazie agli statuti speciali


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di non parlare di cose che non conosci, solo per sentito dire.
> Non si scippa fuori da una farmacia...
> 
> Ma chi te lo ha detto?
> ...



Eliade hai letto Gomorra?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di non parlare di cose che non conosci, solo per sentito dire.
> Non si scippa fuori da una farmacia...
> 
> Ma chi te lo ha detto?
> ...


No...no...
Amici di famiglia...vuoi il nome e poi chiedi? Se non è vero?
Ok...rettifico...Napoli...
Infatti vedi Napoli e muori.:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vorrei aggiungere che gli esempi del friuli e del trentino son poco calzanti
> 
> non dimentichiamoci i fondi e le agevolazioni che vengono loro garantite grazie agli statuti speciali


Come in Sicilia no?
Non è regione a statuto speciale?
FOndi ed agevolazioni: da qui la voglia anche per noi Veneti di poter godere di quei privilegi riservati ad altre regioni...
Scendi Da Canezei ad Alleghe...e vedi come sono gli alberghi.
Sai anche ai veneti piacerebbe poter ampliare l'albergo con i finanziamenti a fondo perduto della regione...

Mah come mai allora i friulani sistemarono tutto in poco tempo, e in Belice non hanno ancora finito?

Me lo spieghi?
Sempre Italia eh? No?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ti pregherei di non parlare di cose che non conosci, solo per sentito dire.
> Non si scippa fuori da una farmacia...
> 
> Ma chi te lo ha detto?
> ...


Sugli albergatori?
Vuoi che ti racconti di quando ho fatto concertin a Foggia, Troia, e San Marco in Lamis?
Vuoi che ti racconti di negozi di dischi ecc...ecc...senza cassa?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come in Sicilia no?
> Non è regione a statuto speciale?
> FOndi ed agevolazioni: da qui la voglia anche per noi Veneti di poter godere di quei privilegi riservati ad altre regioni...
> Scendi Da Canezei ad Alleghe...e vedi come sono gli alberghi.
> ...


ci arrivi da solo

ma ricordati che è facile dire mafia

la mafia arricchisce tanta gente che col sud c'entra poco

tanti politici
anche del nord

le modalità per cui chi urla roma ladrona
ma poi con le tue e le mie tasse stipendia le amanti e le rifornisce di fiori freschi quotidiani 
sono le stesse di chi fa l'antimafia di facciata e i lucrosi affari con i clan, alla faccia dei cittadini


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci arrivi da solo
> 
> ma ricordati che è facile dire mafia
> 
> ...


Eccola la solita.
Mai parlato di mafia.
Mai pensato alla mafia.
Sto parlando di altre cose:
In Italia le regioni a statuto speciale, godono di privilegi, non assegnati alle altre regioni.
Questo a mio modo di vedere è un'ingiustizia.
Capisco le ragioni di Asiago e Cortina d'Ampezzo che hanno fatto le malore per tentare di passare al trentino.
Ma la mafia non era stata sconfitta?
Prenditela con i leghisti e i mafiosi allora, o con i politici, ma non travisare quello che ho affermato.
Ripeto: le autostrade del nord d'Italia funzionano meglio di quelle del sud.
La Salerno Reggio Calabria resta una vergogna tutta italiana.

Roma ladrona?
Andiamo a vedere se è più efficente la macchina burocratica Trentina o quella della regione Lazio?

Infine è stupido e superficiale, dire che nel Belice sono ancora nei guai, come in Irpinia per colpa della mafia.
Mai pensato.
Per me è questione di mentalità.
Al sud dicono: è lo stato che deve fare, non noi.
I friulani dicono: O qua ci rimbocchiamo le maniche o amen, che tanto non ci darà nulla nessuno. Se aspettiamo lo stato...moriamo tutti in miseria...della serie campa cavallo che l'erba cresce.

Secondo me al sud attendono la manna dal cielo, al nord dicono: aiutati che il ciel ti aiuta.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccola la solita.
> Mai parlato di mafia.
> Mai pensato alla mafia.
> Sto parlando di altre cose:
> ...


il grassetto è l'unica cosa con cui concordo
ma la strada è limare il quid pluris fino ad esaurirlo 
non estenderlo ad altri

checchè se ne dica si potrebbe fare
ma non si fa perchè anche quella è una marchetta

mafia lo dico io e non mi nascondo dietro un dito

e mafia è anche chi la usa in un modo o nell'altro per i suoi comodi

la sa/rc è anas
non è autostrada in concessione 
fondi pubblici (quando e se ci sono) gestiti secondo le convenienze del potente di turno
senza la ratio "imprenditoriale" resta poco oltre le clientele e la sinergia tra interessi di chi può e convenienze criminali

ma tu parli per partito preso 
io so


parlare con te come al solito non mi può dare nulla se non aria fritta


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il grassetto è l'unica cosa con cui concordo
> ma la strada è limare il quid pluris fino ad esaurirlo
> non estenderlo ad altri
> 
> ...


Pensela come vuoi.
Ma il passante di mestre è stato finito in anticipo.
Quando sono stato a Cosenza mi hanno detto: loro vogliono che si metta il pedaggio così raccolgono i fondi per finirla, noi diciamo, prima la finite e poi mettete il pedaggio. ( Commento dell'albergatore).

Infatti al sud Italia la ratio imprenditoriale, IMHO, non sanno neppure cosa sia.

Non parlo per partito preso, questo lo pensi tu, ma solo per convinzioni basate sull'esperienza diretta.
E non so a chi alludi riguardo al potente di turno.

Allora Dio ti ringrazio che abbiamo avuto come potente di turno il Signor Galan che ci ha liberato dal bueo de mestre.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il grassetto è l'unica cosa con cui concordo
> ma la strada è limare il quid pluris fino ad esaurirlo
> non estenderlo ad altri
> 
> ...


E allora rimettimi in ignore.
E non dare delle donnette a quelle che parlano con me.
Altrimenti ne consegue che tu saresti intelligente e loro delle pore stupide.
Sta cosa non mi piace.
Ma se ti ritieni l'unica intelligente e consapevole...lodati cesto che hai un bel manico!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...no...
> Amici di famiglia...vuoi il nome e poi chiedi? Se non è vero?
> Ok...rettifico...Napoli...
> Infatti vedi Napoli e muori.:mexican:


Io sono ancora viva.
Il nome non mi serve mi basterebbe sapere in che zona di Napoli vivono e/o frequentano.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sugli albergatori?
> Vuoi che ti racconti di quando ho fatto concertin a Foggia, Troia, e San Marco in Lamis?
> Vuoi che ti racconti di negozi di dischi ecc...ecc...senza cassa?


Allora esprimiti come si deve. Foggia non è Napoli. E' impossibile, visto l'elevato flusso turistico, che gli albergatori napoletani non accettino le carte di credito.

Fai di tutta l'erba un fascio...poi quando ti fa comodo differenzi (giusto per rimanere in tema...).
L'albergatore non è un negoziante di dischi...son due cose distinte.

E tanto per la cronaca, non è obbligatorio per un commerciante, accettare le carte di credito.


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2011)

Mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo al Sud. Sarò stata fortunata?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora esprimiti come si deve. Foggia non è Napoli. E' impossibile, visto l'elevato flusso turistico, che gli albergatori napoletani non accettino le carte di credito.
> 
> Fai di tutta l'erba un fascio...poi quando ti fa comodo differenzi (giusto per rimanere in tema...).


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Vero...quello del sud per me è tutto un universo a parte...l'ex regno dei Borboni...maledetta quella volta che Cavour ha cacciato il re di Napoli...AHAHAHAHAAHAH...
Ma mi fai sorridere...
A Napoli hanno creato perfino falsi punti di prelievo bancomat...solo che quelle macchinette...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...invece di permetterti di prelevare denaro...ti prelevavano il bancomat...
Ovvio poi in men che non si dica...il punto bancomat è sparito...AHAHAHAHAHA...

Non accettavano la carta di credito...perchè...AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...non avevano la macchinetta eh?
No eh?


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora rimettimi in ignore.
> E non dare delle donnette a quelle che parlano con me.
> Altrimenti ne consegue che tu saresti intelligente e loro delle pore stupide.
> Sta cosa non mi piace.
> Ma se ti ritieni l'unica intelligente e consapevole...lodati cesto che hai un bel manico!


tanto per esser chiari 
(ma tu hai capito benissimo anche se alla tua "campagna stampa" conviene fingere il contrario)

se tu sogni di poter dire rauss a qualcuno per di più su un forum
significa che sei avvezzo a rapportarti con gente che lo accetterebbe 
per di più da te

dunque ominicchi e donnette, a seconda del genere

visto che io sono di genere femminile, la tipologia meno lontana era quella delle donnette

peraltro
questione di intelligenza io non ne ho fatta
ho detto che "so"

e di quello che piace o non piace a te me ne sbatto
e lo dico in chiaro

non son qui a fare gare di popolarità


e con ciò 
mi hai annoiato a sufficienza :ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo al Sud. Sarò stata fortunata?


Si. Penso di si.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tanto per esser chiari
> (ma tu hai capito benissimo anche se alla tua "campagna stampa" conviene fingere il contrario)
> 
> se tu sogni di poter dire rauss a qualcuno per di più su un forum
> ...


Ma allora perchè sei qui?:mexican:


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi fai sorridere...
> A Napoli hanno creato perfino falsi punti di prelievo bancomat...solo che quelle macchinette...AHAHAHAHAHAAH...invece di permetterti di prelevare denaro...ti prelevavano il bancomat...
> Ovvio poi in men che non si dica...il punto bancomat è sparito...AHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> ...


E' allora? Non c'è nessun obbligo di accettare le carte di credito...ergo, se un commerciante non vuole, non ha la macchinetta!

E dove lo hai letto il falso punto di prelievo?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' allora? Non c'è nessun obbligo di accettare le carte di credito...ergo, se un commerciante non vuole, non ha la macchinetta!
> 
> E dove lo hai letto il falso punto di prelievo?


Corriere della sera anni fa...
Ma è la solita stampa razzista...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Corriere della sera anni fa...
> Ma è la solita stampa razzista...


Non ti dona questa ironia da 4 soldi...ti fa sembrare più....più...insomma più..


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ti dona questa ironia da 4 soldi...ti fa sembrare più....più...insomma più..


Donna ho capito.
Hai chiesto con rispetto.
Cambio discorso.
Tanto che mi cambia?


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Hotel Patria andato in onda proprio ieri sera, molto interessante


La *Napoli* dei ragazzi del carcere di *Nisida*, con la loro “filosofia” di vita e la passione sfrenata per gli abiti firmati, che spesso sono il movente del crimine*.  E la Napoli di un gruppo di imprenditori che hanno brevettato un  elicottero taxi, per il trasporto urbano, già richiesto dall’India alla  Cina*. Storie di vita raccontate da *“Hotel Patria”*, il programma con *Mario Calabresi* in onda lunedì *27 giugno alle 21.05 su Rai3*. In sommario anche il caso della procura di *Santa Maria Capua Vetere*: qui, *la maggior parte dei magistrati sono donne e sono loro stesse a raccontare il proprio lavoro*, in una terra difficile, ma anche la quotidianità dell’essere mogli e madri.


http://rumors.blog.rai.it/2011/06/27/hotel-patria-seconda-puntata/

la puntata:
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-27ae960a-8bf3-4fcb-ae9d-b1b4d02b7ba1.html#p=0


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè sei qui?:mexican:


ma perchè?
mica tu pensi che qui ci venga solo gente che ha un disperato bisogno di palcoscenico?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> mica tu pensi che qui ci venga solo gente che ha un disperato bisogno di palcoscenico?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Chissà quanto ti rode che io sia ancora qui eh?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
E' andata così piccola...e non ci puoi fare proprio niente...
E' la vita...
A volte si vince a volte si perde...
Pensa pure a me come ad una partita...."persa"....AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Chissà quanto ti rode che io sia ancora qui eh?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> E' andata così piccola...e non ci puoi fare proprio niente...
> ...


no, non mi rode
mi stupisce

con tutte le attività che racconti
mi stupisce dove trovi il tempo

"piccola" lo dici quando ti guardi nelle mutande
non a me

se è una velata minaccia 
ricorda che io non ho intenzione di andarmene volontariamente
quindi mesta pure nel torbido
e architetta una scusa un filo credibile

dopodichè non ti crucciare
a me fa piacere star qui ma ne posso fare a meno
sei tu quello che non ha altri posti dove brillare

e mò
:ciao: davero davero


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, non mi rode
> mi stupisce
> 
> con tutte le attività che racconti
> ...


So che sei una donna che ci tiene davvero molto ad avere l'ultima parola.
Niente di tutto ciò.
Per me puoi restare e fare come ti pare eh?
Si è vero è piccolo a riposo...poi si trasforma...chiedi a quintina...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Oh mammasantissima :uhoh:!​


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> So che sei una donna che ci tiene davvero molto ad avere l'ultima parola.
> Niente di tutto ciò.
> Per me puoi restare e fare come ti pare eh?
> *Si è vero è piccolo a riposo...poi si trasforma...chiedi a quintina*...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...


senza parole per l'ineleganza del riferimento
che coinvolge una persona di cui parli come se ti fosse cara :unhappy:

chissà se così non fosse che cosa daresti ad intendere


----------



## contepinceton (1 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> senza parole per l'ineleganza del riferimento
> che coinvolge una persona di cui parli come se ti fosse cara :unhappy:
> 
> chissà se così non fosse che cosa daresti ad intendere


Ti ho solo risposto come ti meritavi.
Cellulitica.:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho solo risposto come ti meritavi.
> Cellulitica.:carneval:


e per rispondere a me lasci intendere qualcosa che potrebbe non esser gradito a una persona che dici ti è cara?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e per rispondere a me lasci intendere qualcosa che potrebbe non esser gradito a una persona che dici ti è cara?


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Figurati se non le è gradito?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Mai avuto lamentele in proposito, ne reclami e ne proteste...


----------

